# Best South-American Skyline



## alejoaoa

Which do you think is the best skyline of this south american capitals?

*Please if you wanna put photos just put a couple and in a small size.

Bogotá - Colombia



















Caracas - Venezuela

Scroll>>>>>>>>


















Quito - Ecuador



















Lima - Perú



















La Paz - Bolivia



















Buenos Aires - Argentina









http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9328/bas4fu.jpg[/img

[IMG]http://pro.corbis.com/images/PC006812.jpg?size=67&uid={c6c5083d-a277-4faa-9101-d529cff8049d}

Santiago - Chile





















Montevideo = Urugay




























Brasilia - Brazil


----------



## alejoaoa

My favourite one is between Santiago and Bogotá.


----------



## somelc

meu skyline favorito BUENOS AIRES


----------



## alejoaoa

More Bogotá:


----------



## christos-greece

Bogota its the best :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru

from the pictures shown above, I think Santiago has the best skyline, closely folowed by Bogota!


----------



## antisocialanticristo

santiago, buenos aires and bogota city.


----------



## sk

1)santiago
2)caracas
3)bogota

la paz is a very nice surprise for me.didnt expect it like this,i hope it will improve more,its definately in the correct way!!!!


----------



## CanudosWar

thats unfair 
brasilia is not the economical center of Brazil ) :

well,from those options I would choose santiago


----------



## alejoaoa

CanudosWar said:


> thats unfair
> brasilia is not the economical center of Brazil ) :
> 
> well,from those options I would choose santiago


But if you see I only chose the capitals of each country. If not, i would have chosen Medellin or Cartagena in spite of Bogotá, or Guayaquil in spite of Quito, cause they have a better skyline


----------



## Occit

*...Caracas has more perspectives, we need to put more photos, and more cities too:*


----------



## CanudosWar

alejoaoa said:


> But if you see I only chose the capitals of each country. If not, i would have chosen Medellin or Cartagena in spite of Bogotá, or Guayaquil in spite of Quito, cause they have a better skyline


you're right
kay:


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

CanudosWar said:


> thats unfair
> brasilia is not the economical center of Brazil ) :


I think Brasilia has a nice skyline. It is not tall, most low-rise, but it is clean and regular. It would be Brazil's best with taller buildings.


----------



## MelboyPete

sk said:


> 1)santiago
> 2)caracas
> 3)bogota
> 
> I agree with the above order....


----------



## geoff189d

Montevideo!


----------



## Juancho D

no sé que és más bello? ¿Los edificios de Santiago con los nevados de fondo, ó los edificios de Pto Madero con el Río de la Plata en frente?
Mi skyline favorito está entre esos dos.
De resto, Caracas y Bogotá, en respectivo orden


----------



## Mizuiro

Bogota city, of course;


----------



## Bates

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

Another shot showing Brasilia's skyline (found it on Flickr):


----------



## thomyorke26

my favorite south-american Skyline is Buenos Aires.

i love that Skyline.


----------



## M_K_O

Bogotá and Buenos Aires


----------



## AleksIII

Bogota by far


----------



## tricolor87

*BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## Ian

A poll about the 'best South American skyline' without Rio is an insult!!!!

So i voted for BA... Special metion for Santiago too


----------



## javi itzhak

Buenos Aires


----------



## Rodriogs

Brazil:
Rio?
San Paolo?
Curitiba?
Belo Horizonte?
Recife?
Florianópolis?


----------



## alejoaoa

Rodrigo-Coimbra said:


> Brazil:
> Rio?
> San Paolo?
> Curitiba?
> Belo Horizonte?
> Recife?
> Florianópolis?


Capitals only.

Medellin?
Cartagena?
Rosario?
Monterrey?
Guadalajara?


----------



## gaucho

alejoaoa said:


> Capitals only.
> 
> Medellin?
> Cartagena?
> Rosario?
> Monterrey?
> Guadalajara?



So you should change the title of this thread...


----------



## alejoaoa

gaucho said:


> So you should change the title of this thread...


No, beacuse mi intention is to know which capital have the best skyline.


----------



## medpaisa19

so the best name should be "The Best South American Capital Skyline" 
I like Santiago, Buenos Aires, Bogota, and Caracas in that order


----------



## A380_luis

Buenos Aires and Santiago by far and soon Lima!. Some new buildings are under construction now, but we'll have to wait until 2010. They are not going to be very tall, but they'll have interesting designs.
Sorry if there's any mistake on my writing :cheers:


----------



## gaucho

alejoaoa said:


> No, beacuse mi intention is to know which capital have the best skyline.



So the title is wrong, cause it says "Best South American Skyline", it doesnt say anything about capitals...


----------



## Shezan

Caracas, IMHO :cheers:


----------



## Edo15

*Santiago*


*Downtown*
























































*Providencia*






































*El golf, Las Condes*



















































































*Nueva Las Condes*


----------



## tricolor87

^^
very nice pics


----------



## Taller Better

I''m going to move this over to "Skyscrapers, Structures and Architecture" section.


----------



## Chino_waro

All these capital cities have a nice skyline. I gotta go with Buenos Aires

2.)Caracas
3.)Santiago
4.)Bogota
5.)Lima
6.)Brasilia
7.)La Paz
8.)Montevideo
9.)Quito


----------



## Kikab

I dont know why you dont put Sao Paulo. Its the best skyline by far in all Latin America. Just check this link and talk latter.

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642866

Second for shure is Buenos Aires, with any doubt.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Buenos Aires for me.


----------



## GG1990

Santiago has the most elegant skyline of all...


----------



## Astralis

Are you for real? Sao Paolo (definitely the best in South America), Belo Horizonte, Rio - where are they?


----------



## Darhet

For me:
1.Buenos Aires
2.Bogota
3.Santiago
4.Caracas


----------



## ZZ-II

Santiago


----------



## Estopa

Bogotá and Caracas both look sweet, but the buildings in Santiago look nice as hell.


----------



## Vini2

Astralis said:


> Are you for real? Sao Paolo (definitely the best in South America), Belo Horizonte, Rio - where are they?


He just put the capitals


----------



## snail456

mine is either quito or bogota. I love the contrast being the skyline and the landscape.


----------



## philadweller

Sao Paolo and Rio come to mind. South American skylines have a lot of filler buildings.


----------



## Bentown

if see only at the poll I choose Buenos Aires in Argentina..... but for real is Sao Paolo, Belo Horizonte and Rio in Brazil.....that's it.


----------



## Designer Skyscraper

Buenos Aires and Santiago have the most beautiful skyscrapers of South America, almost all cities in South America have a good skyline.

_Buenos Aires is great!!!_


----------



## manchay

^^for me :

.1 Bogotá ( your contrast between brick buildings and green mountains)


----------



## afac90

For me the best one is Bogota because we can see, that Bogota also have another 3 little downtowns.........one is with..banks, there are like 5 tall buildings,.....another one is with the World Trade Center, Radisson Hotel, and the Samsung tower........and the las one is near the airport...that are modern buildings.........


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

While I gotta say that Sao Paulo is an incredible looking city with more buildings than I have ever seen in one city, Santiago beats it by a nose due to the setting and backdrop they have.....just by a nose though.

Rio is the one of the most striking cities in the world due mainly to it's backdrop and surroundings...you are right, there are many great skylines in South America!!


----------



## Contrails

With all due respect this poll is flawed. I understand only wanting to use South American capitals, but you have to understand that in Brazil the capital is not the largest city for many reasons. In fact Brasilia I believe is the 9th largest city in Brazil. 

Every other Latin American country utilizes their respective largest cities as their capital. For the best South American skyline the "only capitals" rule would need to be broken to include at least the top 3 Brazilian cities: Sao Paulo, Rio De Janeiro, and Belo Horizonte.


----------



## BrickellResidence

buenos aires, but for real mexico city,and sao paolo


----------



## santiarg

New Skyline of Buenos Aires:


















Foto tomada por el forista MZN


----------



## leogodoy

I'll try to post a photograph of Berrini's skyline or even Av. Paulista's skyline, I'll see if you still follow the "capital's only" rule.


----------



## RaKLeZ

IMO

1. Santiago
2. Buenos Aires
3. Caracas


----------



## el_bebiduncho

I am between Sanitago and Buenos Aires. I love both of 'em, really beautiful skylines. But I think I rather the Andes instead el río de La Plata


----------



## Michaeltje92

Buenos Aires(L)! great!


----------



## MexCorp

obviously Buenos Aires then Santiago


----------



## Diogo-Brasilia

There are at least 10 cities in Brazil that have a nicer skyline than Brasilia. Why isnt Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro on the poll options?


----------



## MadeInRio

Why all the Bogota´s buildings are red?


----------



## tj_alan90alan

take a look :

Made in Argentina.. (puerto madero)


----------



## 1878EFC

Santiago mainly because of the setting but there is also some really nice buildings too. They are all cool though.


----------



## aleko

For me the things are like this:

1. Bogota
2. Buenos Aires
3. Santiago de Chile
4. Caracas
5. Brasilia
6. Lima


----------



## lastarrino

I like Santiago and Buenos Aires, but the best is Sao Paolo.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Sao Paulo without a doubt... but since is not listed I would have to go with Santiago.


----------



## aleko

*BOGOTA'S CENTRAL SKYLINE*


----------



## Dreh

Buenos Aires skyline is GREAT!!! The best skyline between the capitals!
Santiago is amazing too.
Brasília Skyline is beautiful but need a landmark in Plano Piloto (downtown).


----------



## lefteris-3

BAIRES has the best and the most skyline
but also nice are the pics from santiago and brasilia


----------



## Rodrigo21

*Santiago, Chile*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

buenos aires


----------



## luclasaw

you just forgot Sao Paulo!!


----------



## samsonyuen

Buenos Aires and Santiago


----------



## LS Kim

São Paulo.


----------



## thaproducer

for me is Santiago!!


----------



## traveler

Sao Paulo! No question about it.


----------



## isaidso

Sso Paolo. The poll choices are rather silly since they omitted most of Brazil's best skylines.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

1- Santiago
2- Buenos Aires
3- Brasília


----------



## luclasaw

Santiago is more moder


----------



## Commissaire Maigret

Santiago and Buenos Aires


----------



## RogerioAndrade

This is a very, very biased poll, where are the big Brazilian metropolises, like Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Belo Horizonte ? Also some Colombian cities, like Medellin, have a good skyline.

As for this list, Buenos Aires surely is the best.


----------



## sattin

Santiago!


----------



## LPCQ

Que difícil! todas las ciudades tienen muy buenos skylines, además son bellas y cada una tiene sus grandiosos puntos de interés.


----------



## antigoon99

my favorite is santiago, verny nice!


----------



## tonkster

somebody please put up photos of rio and sao paulo. I know its only supposed to be capitals but this is a joke of a poll and it would be great to see photos of these two amazing brazilian cities.

P.S I've been to both of them, as well as Buenos Aires and they are both way better in my opinion - rio for the beauty, sao paulo for the density.


----------



## Luk's

*São Paulo*

*São Paulo* - photos from this thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642866







































*São Paulo - THE BEST*


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Buenos Aires


----------



## RAMIROCORDOBES

CARACAS


----------



## Antonio:

Buenos Aires skyline, together with the city's soul mate, the Rio de la Plata river

Scroll >>


----------



## Arkhángel

Antonio: said:


> the Rio de la Plata *river*



*'Estuary'*. Average 40 km wide from bank to bank.

Otherwise it's difficult for those who don't know the place to conceive the real proportions in your picture.


----------



## Manila-X

Whoever made this poll forgot to put the best skyline in this part of the continent!


----------



## Gordon2

Buenos Aires and Santiago


----------



## de cordoba 100%

buenos aires y santiago


----------



## EzeBA

romanito said:


> ---
> 
> *Una magnifica panoramica...*
> 
> 
> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El skyline de Buenos Aires, visto desde Acassuso ( Foto extraida de SCL, autoria del forista Perry, todo el merito para el)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----


..


----------



## 1692mono

el de santiago es increible !! muy moderos edificios


----------



## monkeyronin

Of the capitals, Buenos Aires' skyline is my favourite. 




























But of all South American cities, I prefer Sao Paulo's.


----------



## UNDECEIVED

La densidad de Sao Paulo es increíble...no obstante me quedo con Santiago seguido de Buenos Aires y, finalmente, Sao Paulo.


----------



## Njggah'z Heppin'

Of the capitals, i like the Buenos Aires or Santiago ones, but they are not the best.


----------



## Rя

santiago!


----------



## UNDECEIVED

*Santiago, Chile 2009.*

THESE PICTURES BELONG TO _hi-rise._

1.-









2.-









3.-









4.-









5.-









6.-









7.-









8.-









9-


----------



## UNDECEIVED

More pics:

1.-









2.-









3.-









4.-









5.-









6.-









7.-









THANK'S HI-RISE!!!


----------



## catho

In this list, Santiago and Buenos Aires at the same place, then Caracas.
However, I think Sao Paulo is the best.


----------



## Marsupilami

maybe I'll be punished for what I am going to say, but although Sao Paulo is huggge and the skyline is endless, it is not beautiful.


----------



## bisco_ale

^^^^^^ 
i have to agree with you


----------



## MDguy

I think Santiago and Buenos Aires have the most quality to them. I went with Buenos Aires but soon it will be Santiago when Peli's building is finished


----------



## Fedes9000

Impressive all photos!!! 
This therad es amazing!!!

Here's some nightshots of Buenos Aires:















































The pictures wera taken from this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694084&page=31


Bonus: This is an aerial shot:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434682&page=41


----------



## Kaiser

Buenos Aires!


----------



## catho

I think Buenos Aires is the most beautiful skyline. 
Santiago skyline would be the most modern and avant-garde, but not exactly beautiful. 
With regard to Sao Paulo, ignored in this list is simply amazing and the greatest of all.


----------



## Marcelo Javier

Santiago de Chile 
The best!


----------



## #obert

*Caracas Downtown*


----------



## talo celeste

a mi parecer caracas es lejos el mejor, ya que la densidad de los edificios es la adecuada para apreciar un skyline variable, no es el caso de ciudades como buenos aires y san pablo que son en tan alta densidad que llega a ser monotono y plano.

a mi modo de ver las 5 mejores

1 caracas
2 bogota
3 santiago
4 buenos aires
5 lima


----------



## PWR

i like Santiago and Buenos Aires, but i prefer Santiago.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I voted for Buenos Aeris


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Buenos Aires for now. Santiago in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Cauê

Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo and Santiago.


----------



## Florin Sev

Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## Tom...

São Paulo! obviamente!


----------



## #obert

^^Obviously??:nuts: For me are Buenos Aires, Santiago & Caracas


----------



## jcom

For me the best skyline is Buenos Aires and Santiago, for density and construcctions.


----------



## Mono_Tech

SANTIAGO



loncopue said:


> heerohch





mariosantiaguino said:


>











por *Juan Nosé*


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Buenos aires :


----------



## Christianmx

Amazing  
Santiago is well on its way to have the best skyline in South America and perhaps all of the Latin American region.


----------



## FabianFB!

*Santiago* *de* *Chile*


----------



## pierolol

The glass looks great in santiago!


----------



## Chelox

Buenos Aires 153, Santiago 152!! woow! great !


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

I choose Buenos Aires, but Santiago and Bogota are great to! Never knew South America had so many great skylines.


----------



## Nsch

^^The worst thingh is that in each city... ther are lots of new buildings under construction ,making harder the final desition! Something i want to say... is that Buenos aires have more clusters than the one shown in previous pictures... almost each neighbour hud has its own cluster!!! 

Catalinas ´s cluster



Puerto madero¨s cluster



Palermo´s cluster



Palermo hollywood´s cluster (newest)


----------



## sbstn

WOW each are gorgeous! i'm in love with the skylines of Buenos Aires and the the architecture in the subway of Chile. 

i cant decided.. maybe with more pics haha


----------



## pioter76

I give my vote to Buenos Aires. Really great skyline.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

this pic is old.. this is new..



















:banana:


----------



## Nsch

Baires´s pics showed at the begginig of this poll were very bad ones...that was unfear, (and bad intensioned...jajaja)! how do you decide about a skyline by an old/dark snapshots???


----------



## Vladivostok53

*Buenos Aires:*


----------



## -Corey-

Santiago then Buenos Aires


----------



## Rodrigo21

Santiago - Chile


----------



## Wanako

COLOMBIA

CARTAGENA!























































BOGOTA!


----------



## Rodrigo21

*Another pic from Santiago...*


----------



## gonzabar_77

I like Buenos Aires forever!!! Sao Paulo is just density and buildings witouth order. Millions of buildings... that's not a skyline!!! A skyline is armony, buildings and density. and armony is missing in Sao Paulo. (just my opinion)

this is a skyline


















P.S: In some years there's gonna be a change in catalinas, three terrains are being sold and probably we will have new towers: one with 150 meters and 2 of 110mts


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*1.) Buenos Aires
2.) Bogota
3.) Santiago*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

FabianFB! said:


>


^^ Amazing skyline!


----------



## lumon_14

*+ [email protected]*


----------



## lumon_14

*+/- CARACAS*


----------



## Lans

1- Santiago


2- Bogotá


3- Caracas


4- Buenos Aires


----------



## Vladivostok53

tj_alan90alan said:


>


BUENOS AIRES!!!


----------



## Nsch

santiago has only one cluster...all the pictures that i have seen, are the same buildings but from diferent angules!!!... 

bs as has many clusters...Puerto madero´s, Catalinas´s, Palermo´s, palermo hollywood´s...and each of them keeps growing!

i´m not saying that santiago doesn´t look modern or nice at all... but it´s a litle bit boring to see the same pictures again and again!!! has santiago anything else to show???Is "sanhattan" the only cluster?


----------



## Mauro Salta

Is the same as I think, Santiago is a beautiful set of very modern buildings but few is one set up and therefore not a skyline. 
Buenos Aires has many sets of buildings that make up the entire city a better skyline.


----------



## Vladivostok53

Exactly it's boring to see always the same set of buildings that show of Santiago. It's tiring to see that.
Buenos Aires has a lot more to offer.


----------



## Nsch

^^Baires / Sao paulo and Mexico DF are the only Cosmo cities at latin america!!!:banana:


----------



## Rodrigo21

I see that you don't know anything about Santiago. There are many financial districts like Providencia, Santiago downtown, El Bosque, El Golf and Nueva Las Condes.

We don't have the tallest buildings (except for Titanium tower) but we have the best designs of Latin America.


----------



## Nsch

^^well, show those other "clusters" because the only showed here was sanhattan´s...

today santiago is modern...but you will see that in 30 years those towers won´t be fashinable and trendy as now. i´m saying that because "catalinas" used to be very modern...and i recognize it don´t look modern at all nowedays.That is the problem with cities that are exclusively modern... it´s almost innevitable to finish being and "old fashioned" city...


----------



## Vladivostok53

Rodrigo21 said:


> I see that you don't know anything about Santiago. There are many financial districts like Providencia, Santiago downtown, El Bosque, El Golf and Nueva Las Condes.
> 
> We don't have the tallest buildings (except for Titanium tower) but we have the best designs of Latin America.


I do not know the truth about what Santiago is but I am so tired of always showing the same photos of the same buildings, if you have any other districts would be good to show it.


----------



## Mauro Salta

I think if it should also show other things about Santiago


----------



## YYC

There is what you wanted. that's not Sanhattan, it's Santiago Downtown


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Rodrigo21 said:


> but we have the best designs of Latin America.


remember.. in Latin America .. there are too many countries .. its no only Santiago.. :nuts:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Nsch said:


> ^^well, show those other "clusters" because the only showed here was sanhattan´s...
> 
> ...


they wont.. cause they dont have more clusters... its only this ''sanhattan'' .. Buenos Aires has a lot of tall clusters..


----------



## kaiser_conce

tj_alan90alan said:


> they wont.. cause they dont have more clusters... its only this ''sanhattan'' .. Buenos Aires has a lot of tall clusters..


look 2 pictures back, they show you Santiago's downtown cluster. That's 4 or 5 kilometers far from "el golf" (sanhattan)

Don't call sanhattan tho that cluster, the name is "El Golf"


----------



## YYC

tj_alan90alan said:


> they wont.. cause they dont have more clusters... its only this ''sanhattan'' .. Buenos Aires has a lot of tall clusters..


we did men, look at the picture over you own post


----------



## tj_alan90alan

^^ yes , i didn't see that 


This is Palermo .. Another neighborhood of Buenos Aires :











and this is Puerto Madero :











.. and .. Catalinas Retiro's Skyline :


----------



## montesky

perhaps buenos aires? i'm not sure, all of them are awesome. i prefer those that incorporate tall and modern buildings and plenty of greenery. thus according to the photos, quito looks quite nice in fact


----------



## Vladivostok53

but note that the photos correspond to different neighborhoods of the city, that were built in different eras and with different purposes


----------



## alacran1378

CARACAS...................................... 

A pesar de no tener un progreso grande en los ultimos 10 años como el de Buenos Aires y santiago, para mi son los mejores cada uno tiene su encanto, seguido por el de bogota por su renacer y lo limpio que es, el cuarto CARACAS, aqui les dejo unas imagenes


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

I have to say that there are some very striking photos here. There are many gorgeous cities in SA...especially Bogota, Caracas, Santiago and Lima. I love the mountainous backgrounds in some of the pics. Not too many US cities can boast that kind of setting.


----------



## 69Ketchup

Buenos Aires & Caracas


----------



## AMBAnauta

sebvill said:


> Muy bonitas todas las ciudades pero realmente me ha sorprendido la actitud y la poca tolerancia de los argentinos a otras opiniones. Nadie discute que Buenos Aires es un gran skyline, para mi el mejor de Sudamérica, pero no es un hecho, son solo opiniones.


ningun Argentino va a tolerar el insulto de "pais bananero" y creeria que si se lo hicieras a otro pais tampoco te lo tolerarian.
si sos parcial que no se te note por lo menos.


----------



## Fedes9000

sebvill said:


> PD: Por favor muestren un poco de madurez y dejen de pelearse, pareciera que medio foro sudaca fueran menores de 16 años. No hagan honor al nombre "República bananera de la Argentina".





sebvill said:


> Muy bonitas todas las ciudades pero realmente me ha sorprendido la actitud y la poca tolerancia de los argentinos a otras opiniones.


No nos metas a todos en la misma bolsa si no te gusto lo que dijeron uno o dos argentinos. Ademas de que no es la primera vez que lo haces, me acuerdo que hace un tiempo atras dijiste en un therad del Foro Chileno que por estos lares eramos todos unos soberbios y que por eso a nuestro pais le iba como le iba.
Y lo de la ''Argentina bananera'' guardatelo la proxima vez, puede resultar bastante ofenisvo.


----------



## Mauro Salta

sebvill said:


> No hagan honor al nombre "República bananera de la Argentina".


Mira vos podes pensar lo que quieras de los argentinos pero insultar a la nación que le da comer a miles de compatriotas tuyos y aun mas a un montón de otros sudamericanos, me parece que es una gran falta de respeto. Ubícate


----------



## Rodrigo21

^^ Que soberbia más grande.



I think this thread needs to be cleaned...


----------



## Fedes9000

Rodrigo21 said:


> I think this thread needs to be cleaned...


+1

I agree, it would be best for the thread...


----------



## Mauro Salta

Rodrigo21 said:


> ^^ Que soberbia más grande.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread needs to be cleaned...


Te defino soberbia para que aprendas un poco: soberbia es la tendencia a buscar desmedidamente la propia alabanza y a gozarla también de forma desmedida, generalmente con subestimaciones y desprecio hacia los demás.
Lo que yo dije no es soberbia sino la pura verdad.


----------



## Nsch

^^"BANNED" urgente para sebvill...hno:


----------



## Lans

Mauro Salta said:


> Mira vos podes pensar lo que quieras de los argentinos pero insultar a la nación que le da comer a miles de compatriotas tuyos y aun mas a un montón de otros sudamericanos, me parece que es una gran falta de respeto. Ubícate



Te pasaste mauro...hno:hno:


----------



## AMBAnauta

Lans said:


> Te pasaste mauro...hno:hno:


Estoy de acuerdo con que se paso, pero no vi a nadie diciendole a servill que se paso cuando dijo lo de "pais bananero".


----------



## Nsch

^^y mas cuando es una realidad que hay millones de personas provenientes de paises limitrofes trabajando en Argentina...:nuts:


----------



## AMBAnauta

Nsch said:


> ^^y mas cuando es una realidad que hay millones de personas provenientes de paises limitrofes trabajando en Argentina...:nuts:


Tambien hay Argentinos trabajando en todos los paises limitrofes, eso no es un fundamento. 
Mas bien es una falta de respeto que digan que cualquier pais es "bananero", es provocador e inadmisible sin dudas.


----------



## sebvill

Yo no digo que Argentina sea un país bananero solo que con comenatrios de ese tipo hacen honor a ese nombre, lo mismo diría de los peruanos con comentarios similares, que hacen honor al nombre "República Bananera del Perú". Bueno si los ofendí con eso disculpas. Y yo también creo que se deberían borrar muchos posts de este thread para no malograrlo. Y no se lo tomen personal, así como he dicho cosas malas de Argentina a lo largo de mi vida en el foro también he dicho muchas cosas buenas. Y eso lo hago con todos los países solo que a veces me extralimito, lo admito. Perdonénme y que ahora todo sea "peace & love" al mejor estilo sudaca.

PD: Creo que soy el único no argentino que a puesto una foto de Buenos Aires acá, y es que me encantan esos edificios de Catalinas y más aún cuando hay embarcaciones de cualquier tipo cerca.


----------



## sebvill

Por cierto, esas últimas fotos de Caracas están espectaculares.


----------



## sebvill

Nsch said:


> decir "Argentina es un pais bananero" podra ser una opinion...pero tambien es un insulto!...:nuts:


Yo le digo joda, nunca fue mi intención insultar a los argentinos, solo que hay actitudes que me sacan de quicio (no sé si se escribe así) a veces. 

PD: Yo decía que lo de opiniones era que skyline era el mejor.


----------



## Rodrigo21

*I insist this thread needs some cleaning...*


----------



## the_escapist

The real battle here seems to be between Santiago and Buenos Aires.
If the former manages to keep up with their current pace of projects and construction I have no doubt that in a couple of years it will definitely have South America's best skyline. For the time being, Buenos Aires is still a step ahead, in my opinion.


----------



## Vladivostok53

Let the **** up and put more pictures so they can choose the best skyline please


----------



## Rodrigo21

What a shame. This thread was doing absolutely great...

Stop being so arrogant Alan... I mean people, I thought in the Southern Cone we had better relations between the three countries but I see that there is one country that still shows envy and start arguing like children making this thread the worst ever.


I would maybe expect this from the new forumers but not from some forumers that have more than one year on SSC...


----------



## JmB & Co.

*Forumer "sebvill":*

You dont have to post 5 times, one after the other. 
In fact that is not even double-post . . . its multi-post, and its not allowed. You have to write all what you want to say in one post, or at least wait for a single response.


----------



## Bonaerense24

Stop embarrasing yourselves with those childish arguments and ridiculous explanations please.... on both sides... i really cannot believe some of the things ive read.

I actually think Santiago´s skyline looks better, i love my city but im allowed to admire something else.

really stop arguing


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Rodrigo21 said:


> What a shame. This thread was doing absolutely great...
> 
> Stop being so arrogant Alan... I mean people, I thought in the Southern Cone we had better relations between the three countries but I see that there is one country that still shows envy and start arguing like children making this thread the worst ever.
> 
> 
> I would maybe expect this from the new forumers but not from some forumers that have more than one year on SSC...


arrogant?... come on .. i always said that santiago its one of the best cities of latam.. its has a great designs too.. , there's a lot of people that say their countries are better than anothers.. i NEVER SAID that about buenos aires.. come on rodrigo...


----------



## Tom...

JmB & Co. said:


> Sao Paulo is a real "CITY". Its even more massive than Buenos Aires. It is the most impressive skyline in SA.
> But I must tell you, that it is a horrible city. Im sorry, I dont know what the "Paulistas" think about their city . . . but I think as a tourist and as an architectural taster. It is not a beautiful city, most buildings are uggly, and there is not an efficient city planning.
> It is not a "city for the people", I mean its just for bussiness and for see it from the plane. There are not nice public spaces . . . but
> Anyway, Yeah, Sao Paulo should be in this poll, it has as I have said . . . the most impressive skyline.


BULLSHIT!


----------



## felipevarig787

JmB & Co. said:


> Sao Paulo is a real "CITY". Its even more massive than Buenos Aires. It is the most impressive skyline in SA.
> But I must tell you, that it is a horrible city. Im sorry, I dont know what the "Paulistas" think about their city . . . but I think as a tourist and as an architectural taster. It is not a beautiful city, most buildings are uggly, and there is not an efficient city planning.
> It is not a "city for the people", I mean its just for bussiness and for see it from the plane. There are not nice public spaces . . . but
> Anyway, Yeah, Sao Paulo should be in this poll, it has as I have said . . . the most impressive skyline.



São Paulo is São Paulo......of course we have so many problems about that's questions,but you need leave with us to see how magic that is.
:drunk:


----------



## sebvill

*LIMA*

The Financial Centre



























Arriving to the F.C from the east









From Far









Miraflores


----------



## sebvill

*Guayaquil*; 2.8 million inhabitants


----------



## catho

^^
About the last photo.....Viña, Concepción and Antofagasta, in Chile, all smaller than Guayaquil, looks hughe skylines. Of course, a lot of another cities in Argentina, too smaller than Guayaquil, looks hughe skylines.

About of the top SA skyline, my opinion (It rules) is:

1. Sao Paulo
2. Bs As
3. Santiago
4. Caracas
5. Bogotá
6. Curitiba
7. Behlo Horizonte
8. Rio de Janeiro
9. Rosario
10. Lima

That's all, and no more. :cheers:


----------



## Bubbly

*Some pictures of * 
*QUITO*


----------



## Nsch

^^really nice photos! the aerial one looks just amazing!


----------



## JmB & Co.

Really nice Quito.


----------



## Fedes9000

Amazing Quito!!!


----------



## sebvill

catho said:


> ^^
> About the last photo.....Viña, Concepción and Antofagasta, in Chile, all smaller than Guayaquil, looks hughe skylines. Of course, a lot of another cities in Argentina, too smaller than Guayaquil, looks hughe skylines.
> 
> :


so? Santiago is bigger than Dubai, Milan bigger than Gold Coast and Mexico City bigger than Chicago. Each city develops on its own way. 

and its huge not hughe. You can´t say "looks huge skylines" or "too smaller than" either. It would have to be something more like "have huge skylines" and "also smaller than".


----------



## VipX

Caracas - Venezuela


----------



## WG-85

*Caracas, Venezuela*


----------



## JmB & Co.

^^
Im sorry but Caracas looks very bad. Night pics help a little to the general image.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

ggonza said:


> Buenos Aires, of course! They don't just have 1 skyline, but tonds!







































:banana::banana:


----------



## JmB & Co.

^^
Is there a more beautiful city like Buenos Aires??
I just love my city!


----------



## FabianFB!

*S a n t i a g o.*









































































_*A beautiful city.*_


----------



## fullofquestions

*Great photos of Sao Paulo*

The Costanera Center was put on hold because management was/is fiscally prudent. I'm glad to know the people in charge aren't a compulsive bunch... 

As for BA, 'I love your city as I love your women. I love every hole, crevice and crack.' No seriously, BA is beautiful, definitely a contender.

Anyway, I really liked the pics of Sao Paulo; especially the nice graphic showing the location of the shots. Someone should do that for Santiago because there are very good views all over, kind of like the picture inside the skyline a couple of posts back. Actually, someone should post pictures of the old downtown that I believe has been getting better as of late(is that right?). I don't think that area has been displayed at all. 

Keep those pics coming...


----------



## lumon_14

> Im sorry but Caracas looks very bad. Night pics help a little to the general image.


Por eso estamos de terceros!:nocrook:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

fullofquestions said:


> I love every hole...


:shifty:


----------



## lumon_14

CARACAS


----------



## JmB & Co.

^^
Interesting finnancial district.


----------



## FabianFB!

FabianFB! said:


> *S a n t i a g o.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*A beautiful city.*_


opcorn:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

FabianFB! said:


> opcorn:


ehh.. come on.. :bash: you cant do that.. you can not quote yourself hno:


----------



## Rbs

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## felipevarig787

felipevarig787 said:


> Check Out
> 
> São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ual.............and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Skyline.


...


----------



## afac90

PLEASE SOMEONE FROM COLOMBIA POST...... BOGOTA IN OTHER PICS!!!.....THEY HAVE A LOT OF PLACES VERY NICE!!::::APART OF THE DOWNTOWN!!!!!::::


----------



## UrbanO!

lumon_14 said:


> CARACAS


Glaaaaaaaaass !

You guys have here an amazing complex of glass buildings. I love it.


----------



## sebvill

edit


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Nice shots of Caracas!


----------



## adamantopoulosich

Datos:
Mas industrializados de LA:
Brasil
México
Argentina

Mayor índice de urbanización (% población que vive en asentamientos de mas de 2.000 hab)
Argentina
Uruguay
Cuba

Mayor IDH (Indice de Desarrollo Urbano: Pib per capita + % mortalidad + esperanza de vida + menos mortalidad infantil + % alfabetización + % matriculación en edad escolar ...)

Argentina
Uruguay
CHile

Esos tres índices están relacionados con el desarrollo urbano de un país


----------



## SeriaLK

HDI/IDH = Human Developement Index (Indice de Desarrollo Humano) :X
And it is Chile (40), Argentina (46), Uruguay (47)

But those index shows the entire country status, not the cities. Btw, this topic is about skylines, not of rankings or anything else.


----------



## kaiser_conce

adamantopoulosich said:


> Datos:
> Mas industrializados de LA:
> Brasil
> México
> Argentina
> 
> Mayor índice de urbanización (% población que vive en asentamientos de mas de 2.000 hab)
> Argentina
> Uruguay
> Cuba
> 
> Mayor IDH (Indice de Desarrollo Urbano: Pib per capita + % mortalidad + esperanza de vida + menos mortalidad infantil + % alfabetización + % matriculación en edad escolar ...)
> 
> Argentina
> Uruguay
> CHile
> 
> Esos tres índices están relacionados con el desarrollo urbano de un país


te equivocas, en IDH Chile esta primero


----------



## Keano

*SANTIAGO!*

Santiago has the best skyline in SA for sure. Absolutely love it! And Chile is a great country guys, i hope to visit again soon!


----------



## Fedes9000

Ehh??? Que tiene que ver el IDH, el PBI per capita y todas esas cosas con este therad???


----------



## UrbanO!

^^ Nothing


----------



## Fenix1981

1. Bogota

2.Santiago

3.Buenos Aires.


----------



## FabianFB!

*Santiago*

































































_*
Creditos a Javier*_


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Fenix1981 said:


> 1. Bogota
> 
> 2.Santiago
> 
> 3.Buenos Aires.



:nuts::lol:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

the most luxury place in Buenos aires :








































:cheers:


----------



## Lans

tj_alan90alan said:


> :nuts::lol:



^^^^^^^^^^
¿Para ti todo es sorna?:bash:

Muchos pensamos que Bs As NO es el mejor, es imenso sí, pero no el mejor.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Lans said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> ¿Para ti todo es sorna?:bash:
> .


whats sorna?


----------



## FabianFB!

^^hno: ... sin palabras ... 
Es Broma 

solo que se equivoco


----------



## Fedes9000

Che, hablando en serio, y lo digo para todos (no solo para la gente de tal o cual pais), RESPETEN LAS OPINIONES AJENAS; osea si no estas de acuerdo ok, estas en tu derecho, pero no se pueden decalificar las opiniones de otros ni andar diciendo que tal skyline es el mas lindo si o si, o que es feo si o si...

Un poco mas de respeto y de tolerancia por favor!!!


----------



## UrbanO!

Santiago is going to rule !!!! 

tj_alan90alan, when you enter to our phorum, at least post something with a little more sense, thank you


----------



## JmB & Co.

Fenix1981 said:


> 1. Bogota
> 
> 2.Santiago
> 
> 3.Buenos Aires.



Dont be so nationalist, dude!. You know that Bogota is not even . . . ok is the best city in the world, my gosh!! :lol:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

UrbanO! said:


> tj_alan90alan, when you enter to our phorum, at least post something with a little more sense, thank you


i've been watching you .. :shifty: , .. haha i always check the titanium and costanera's thread i don't post there 'cause,..im a little shy..  .. they are an amazings projects.. :cheers: , good luck!


----------



## UrbanO!

Now, Im soooo freaking out!

:runaway:


----------



## ChilenoFutbol

santiago por la cordillera


----------



## adamantopoulosich

*jaja como kirchner*

que pasa Clarín, estás nerviosos? como decía kirchner jaja



roberto nuñez said:


> Que pasa Buenos Aires, estan nerviosos?
> 
> Just kidding, BAIRES is the best city in SouthAmerica for cultural things and off course go to partys. But Santiago is the new big city by made businnes. Boths Citys have his good things.


----------



## Lans

tj_alan90alan said:


> i've been watching you .. :shifty: , .. haha i always check the titanium and costanera's thread i don't post there 'cause,..im a little shy..  .. they are an amazings projects.. :cheers: , good luck!


You make me laugh!:lol:


----------



## MadeInRio

BRASILIA DOESN´T HAVE AN SKYLINE!! WHY DID YOU PUT BRASILIA THERE?

BRAZIL HAS THOUSAND OF OTHER CITIES WITH SKYLINES... SÃO PAULO, RIO DE JANEIRO, SALVADOR, BELO HORIZONTE HAD TO BE THERE.. WHY DIDN´T YOU PUT THOSE CITIES THERE?


----------



## adamantopoulosich

*No es necesario discutir así*

Eu! Opino que buenos aires es una ciudad del mundo, y con un pasado glorioso y un presente de ciudad madura y elegante. No digas cosas ofensivas para otras naciones s'il vous plait! jeje. Sos arquitecto? moi aussi


JmB & Co. said:


> My god!! What a non-sense thread!
> 
> You can easily realize that Buenos Aires have no comparisson here in SA.
> It is not only about the present . . . the skyline and the architecture of a city is made through history.
> 
> When Buenos Aires had the tallest skyscraper in the southern hemisphere, by the 1930s, there was no other "CITY" in Sa, well Sao P. has always been an architecural disaster for me.
> 
> Santiago has no history, but a very limited present. A mean, we agree that Santiago has a beautiful architectural general concept. But, is has no IDENTITY. Its a copy of the American architecture. There I saw a cheap copy of the Chrisler Building. Its a very modern city, but the "nice" area has few metres. In few blocks there is nothing more to see.
> 
> South America = Buenos Aires . . . Sp may be too.


----------



## adamantopoulosich

*...*

Si chicos, tiene razón! Qué país se da el lujo de tener el pib per capita 7 en 1928, un crecim económico de lso más altos del mundo a principios de siglo y despues pasar a ser un país en desarrollo y con una deuda externa hasta la coronilla. Algo hicimos mal como Nación, hay que reconocerlo y ser más humilde!




JmB & Co. said:


> *Where is the architectural topic in you post?* You are worried about your fkg gas!
> But . . . I will respond you:
> 
> Firstly, Argentina, was the 7th richiest country of the world, not the 10th or 13rd.
> Chile will surely not see that position in its own history.
> I dont care about the gas . . . My god! *We are talking about SA skyline.*chileans are worried about the gas . . . ok, produce gas, haha.
> The economic crisis exists, but Argentineans dont suffer it as the rest of the world. The projects are not cancelled or put off. You Costanera center is stopped, what happened wealthy chile?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I dont want to have problems for a childish disscusion where there is no other person besides me.


----------



## adamantopoulosich

*Me corrijo*

Sí es verdad, esos datos están desactualizados

En el índice de urbanización chile tbn está antes q cuba ahora
Uruguay 90.1%
Arg 89.9%
Chile 84%

Hace 10 años arg tenía puesto 36, se ve que está viniéndose a pique jeje



kaiser_conce said:


> te equivocas, en IDH Chile esta primero


----------



## soycordobes13

Buenos Aires


----------



## Rudiero

MadeInRio said:


> BRASILIA DOESN´T HAVE AN SKYLINE!! WHY DID YOU PUT BRASILIA THERE?
> 
> BRAZIL HAS THOUSAND OF OTHER CITIES WITH SKYLINES... SÃO PAULO, RIO DE JANEIRO, SALVADOR, BELO HORIZONTE HAD TO BE THERE.. WHY DIDN´T YOU PUT THOSE CITIES THERE?


Yes!!!

Where is ???

The best south american skiline is :
1)São Paulo-Brasil
2)Rio De janeiro-Brasil
3)Buenos Aieres-Argentina
4)Santiago-Chile

Now, if you want to show the best capital skyline you have to write right, ok?

Ao my God! My english is poorr, sorry...:lol:


----------



## Lans

Santiago


C.GARCIA said:


>


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gymnopedie

No matter how many clusters BS' skyline might have, it doesn't even come close to being as harmonious and dramatic as Santiago's.


----------



## AL_ng

bs aires
santiago
bogota


----------



## AMBAnauta

Gymnopedie said:


> No matter how many clusters BS' skyline might have, it doesn't even come close to being as harmonious and dramatic as Santiago's.


It is a subjective opinion...


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Gymnopedie said:


> No matter how many clusters BS' skyline might have, it doesn't even come close to being as harmonious and dramatic as Santiago's.


 It is the same thing that to compare New York with Miami, It doesn´t matter how many new buidings and how harmonious skyline Miami has because New York always is going to be better.
It´s my subejetive opinion.


----------



## Rodrigo21

Every opinion is subjective... I'm very dissapointed of the argentinian forumers that act with so much envy...


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful pictures of Santiago and Buenos Aires.

Here one of *Lima* in winter under its grey July sky


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

Santiago gets my vote


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Rodrigo21 said:


> Every opinion is subjective... I'm very dissapointed of the argentinian forumers that act with so much envy...


That´s because the most of the bad coments are for BSAS.
If you like something you like it but you don´t have to compare both cities everytime: BsAs is not as impresive as Santiago, BsAs is not as clean as Santiago´s, etc, etc, if you like Santiago you say: I love Santiago! and that´s ok, but don´t say Santiago is better because is false, BsAs is not better and Santiago is not better, they are diferents thats all.
And I don´t envy Santiago at all,,, I think that is a beautiful city but BsAs has nothing to envy to any city.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Rodrigo21 said:


> Every opinion is subjective... I'm very dissapointed of the argentinian forumers that act with so much envy...


You are so wrong. Argentineans dont have any reason to act with envy. We are educated with the ideas of "we are the best in SA", "We are Argentineans, and the rest are latins". I think that this concept is very negative for our country future. But the thing is like this. 
I just tell you this, for you to understand that Argentineans dont have any envy at all, and even less of chle.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

JmB & Co. said:


> You are so wrong. Argentineans dont have any reason to act with envy. We are educated with the ideas of "we are the best in SA", "We are Argentineans, and the rest are latins". I think that this concept is very negative for our country future. But the thing is like this.
> I just tell you this, for you to understand that Argentineans dont have any envy at all, and even less of chle.


I wasn´t educated with that idea, that´s false. 


I don´t envy them but I don´t think We are better neither. I just got mad because of the many coments comparing the two cities everytime, If you like one of them most it´s ok but don´t say that this one is nicer than..... ,, if I like some I don´t need to say that the other thing that I don´t like is awful.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

JmB & Co. said:


> We are educated with the ideas of "we are the best in SA", "We are Argentineans, and the rest are latins.


where did you hear that?? :nuts:





Gymnopedie said:


> No matter how many clusters BS' skyline might have, it doesn't even come close to being as harmonious and dramatic as Santiago's.


i think.. it does matter if we are talking about skylines.. 


well.. this pic speaks for it self.. 










and.. those too..


----------



## D.D.

should I say it again? B.A skyline is boring, it doesn't have a big impact, that necesarely doesn't mean B.A is a dull city, architecturally speaking B.A is by far the most beautiful city in S.A, but in terms of skyline Santiago is way ahead of B.A..and please don't whine about it jeez!


----------



## tj_alan90alan

D.D. said:


> but in terms of skyline Santiago is way ahead of B.A..and please don't whine about it jeez!


do you know whats the meaning of skyline?


----------



## D.D.

lol you keep telling me that your city is better than that of santiago, then that is your opinion, mine is that santiago's is much better than buenos aires.. that is all.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I´m not going to say anything else.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

meaburroperomerio said:


> I´m not going to say anything else.


me either


----------



## gertt510

*More photos of Buenos Aires:*


----------



## crazzycat

*Buenos Aires - Argentina* will win!!!!


----------



## NorteN

Good photos


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^^
Y una gran contaminacion tambien. :lol::lol::lol:

pd: Quizas a la gente le gusta las Montañas, viste los comentarios¿? las montañas te quitan el aliento! Que montañas!, etc, etc, coincido, me encantan las montañas, pero estamos hablando de otra cosa.
Rio tiene Mar y montaña, entonces supera a todas¿?, a mi me gustan los skylines costeros mucho mas que los de Montaña, aun asi, las montañas me encantan.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Buenos Aires.


----------



## isakres

Excelentes imagenes......esas vistas de Buenos Aires y Santiago estan espectaculares.......ni falta hacen edificios de mas de 300mts.........


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES

 

 

 

BY FLICKIR!


----------



## VGA

Santiago and Benos Aires are amazing, it might be the "glass effect" that contemporary buildings produce. However, Bogotá and Caracas are just.. taller, but so 70's and 80's to be taken into account. I do think that they are fairly underrated.


----------



## JmB & Co.

I dont think that Caracas or Bogota are underrated. They are very important cities in South America. I personally like Caracas, nice city. 
Colombia has many big cities! 
I think it is the third South American country in terms of architecture, after Brasil and Argentina.

But, I dont think this cities are taller than Buenos Aires. Perhaps It could look like a low-rise city, because there are not 300+m skyscrapers, but there is a dense number of 45+m buildings at the downtown. 
Then, Catalinas appears with a 100m-150m cluster.
And Puerto Madero, presents different clusters with an average 140m more or less.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

VGA said:


> Santiago and Benos Aires are amazing, it might be the "glass effect" that contemporary buildings produce. However, Bogotá and Caracas are just.. taller, but so 70's and 80's to be taken into account. I do think that they are fairly underrated.


They may be taller in one or two buildins but in quantity Buenos Aires is taller.



MAXROSARIO said:


> http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1160634&pid=7062019&toi=6480
> *
> Buenos Aires, capital de los rascacielos
> Con las nuevas torres, se ubica en el puesto 15 entre las ciudades con mayor cantidad de edificios de altura; supera a Shanghai y a Dubai*
> 
> 
> Evangelina Himitian
> LA NACION
> 
> ¿Cómo se ve Buenos Aires desde el cielo? Ya no hace falta volar para descubrirlo. El boom inmobiliario que le ha cambiado la cara a la ciudad instaló sobre el mapa porteño al menos 70 edificios que superan los 100 metros y unos 150 que miran con aires de superioridad al Obelisco.
> 
> Los rascacielos se están haciendo parte de la nueva fisonomía de la ciudad. De hecho, con las monumentales torres que se están levantando, sobre todo en Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires se ubica en el puesto número 15 entre las ciudades del mundo que más edificios de altura tienen, *según un ranking que elabora el sitio especializado skyscraperspage.com*, agrupación que reúne a fanáticos de rascacielos de todo el mundo.
> 
> El ranking se elabora con los datos que suben fanáticos y los propios constructores o desarrolladores inmobiliarios. Obviamente, la ciudad que más rascacielos concentra es Nueva York, con 6234 edificios de altura, seguida por Toronto, con 2050, luego por Chicago, con 1109, y Tokio, con igual número.
> 
> *Buenos Aires se colocó en el puesto 15, con 420 torres, detrás de Houston (427) y antes que Sydney (402), Shanghai (401) o Dubai (398). En América latina, la única que la superó fue Ciudad de México, con 610 rascacielos.*Buenos Aires, capital de los rascacielos
> 
> 
> Cinco de los diez edificios más altos de Buenos Aires se encuentran en construcción y estarán terminados antes de 2010. Así, la torre Renoir II, que se levanta con 175 metros de altura y 50 pisos con vista al río, en Puerto Madero, será el edificio más alto del país. La torre de viviendas aún no alcanzó su altura final. La empresa Dypsa estipula que será inaugurada para los festejos del Bicentenario.
> 
> *Más alto, más caro*
> La que ocupa el segundo lugar en altura es la torre Cavia, la mayor de las que integran el complejo Le Parc, de Figueroa Alcorta y Cavia, en Palermo, que se inaugurará a fin de año. Alcanza a los 170 m y ofrece panorámicas exclusivas del Río de la Plata, del Aeroparque y hasta de la cúpula del Congreso. Las torres Mulieris I y II, en Puerto Madero, alcanzan a los 161,4 metros. La particular edificación circular, desde el piso 44, permite obtener una vista de 360°, que incluye el río, la torre del Parque de la Ciudad y hasta la silueta de Colonia, en Uruguay.
> 
> La nueva generación de torres se caracteriza por el superlujo. Las Renoir, por ejemplo, están equipadas con los ascensores más veloces del continente, que suben un piso por segundo. En las Le Parc, los amenities están en los últimos pisos para que todos los habitantes disfruten de las vistas. Otros están dotados con un sistema de domótica, que permite controlar la iluminación, las cortinas y la temperatura en forma remota, incluso, antes de llegar a la casa.
> 
> Claro que el valor del metro cuadrado varía según la ubicación de la torre y la altura del departamento. Cuanto más alto, más caro. La oscilación es de entre los 3000 y los 5000 dólares/m2, para unidades que como mínimo tienen 160 m2. No es lo mismo un piso 8 que uno 20, altura en la que uno puede "tutearse" con el Obelisco. Desde un piso 30, se vive 100 metros por encima del porteño que reside en planta baja.
> 
> La torre YPF, en el dique 3 ?diseñada por el padre de las torres Petronas, César Pelli?, se terminó a fines del año pasado. Es el más alto de los edificios ya inaugurados, junto con El Faro, también en Puerto Madero. En mayo comenzaron a mudarse los primeros de los 2000 empleados de la petrolera. Mide 160 metros y tiene 37 pisos. A partir del piso 26, todos ofrecen vista al jardín de invierno de altura que Pelli diseñó para que florecieran jacarandás. Allí, uno podría pasar horas descubriendo por los ventanales a qué edificio corresponde cada cúpula del centro de Buenos Aires.
> 
> Las torres El Faro I y II fueron, hasta hace poco, los edificios más altos de la ciudad, con 160 metros de altura. Originalmente, una de ellas iba a llegar a los 170 metros, pero la antena mástil que la iba a coronar finalmente no se instaló.
> 
> Construida con la dirección de Mario Roberto Alvarez, la torre Le Parc, de Oro y Cerviño, es hasta hoy el edificio habitado con mayor cantidad de pisos: tiene 50, repartidos en 158 metros. Inaugurada en 1994, fue pionera de la nueva generación de rascacielos porteños.
> 
> Una de las torres más impactantes que se están construyendo en el barrio más joven de la ciudad es Château Madero, que para el primer semestre del año próximo tendrá 48 pisos, en una altura de 155,7 metros. La torre Galicia Central, en Reconquista y Perón, fue construida en 2007 y se levanta a unos 145 metros en pleno corazón de la City. Son 33 pisos en los que funcionan las oficinas de la casa central del banco.
> 
> Las tres torres Le Parc tienen una altura de 143,5 metros y 43 pisos cada una. Las torres del Yacht I y II, una vez finalizadas, tendrán 44 pisos a 140,8 metros sobre el dique 3 de Puerto Madero. En tanto, el edificio del Bank Boston, en Carlos María Della Paolera al 200, con 35 pisos y 137,2 metros, ocupa el puesto número 11 de los edificios más altos.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ver Buenos Aires, capital de los rascacielos en un mapa más grande
> *
> Aunque cueste creerlo, los rascacielos son construcciones que imitan a los árboles y se mueven con el viento. Están diseñados para tales vaivenes, que resultan imperceptibles para sus habitantes. "Los elementos que permitieron las construcción de rascacielos fueron el acero, el hormigón armado, el cristal, la bomba hidráulica y los ascensores", explica el ingeniero Pablo Munton, director técnico de Dypsa, que construye las torres Renoir, entre otras.
> 
> Según explicó, no existe una definición estándar que establezca cuántos metros debe tener una torre para ser considerada rascacielo. Según skyscraperspage, se considera así a todo edificio con más de 12 plantas. "El primer rascacielo tenía sólo cinco pisos y hoy tienen más de 500 metros. Es un término relativo. El Council on Tall Building and Urban Habitat, con sede en Pensilvania, dice que es un edificio en el que lo vertical tiene una consideración superlativa sobre cualquier otro de sus parámetros y depende del contexto en que se implanta", aporta Munton. Otra definición más estricta considera que se trata de un edificio que supera los 152,5 metros. Según tal criterio, en Buenos Aires habría nueve rascacielos.


----------



## Harryx5

This photo is from one of residential districts of Bogota that has a large amount of buildings. This picture is from Usaquen in the North of the city in it´s edge , far away from the finantial districts of downtown with is skyscrapers.


----------



## alacran1378

caracas


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Harryx5 said:


> This photo is from one of residential districts of Bogota that has a large amount of buildings. This picture is from Usaquen in the North of the city in it´s edge , far away from the finantial districts of downtown with is skyscrapers.


Nose cual es la razon pero amo Colombia, Bogota me encanta y la gente de Colombia es increible, de verdad, un saludo!!


----------



## Marsupilami

some people need to travel around before posting!!!!!!!!!!!
:banana:


----------



## lindawei

Bogota is the best one.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Marsupilami said:


> some people need to travel around before posting!!!!!!!!!!!
> :banana:


Like who? I am not good guessing



BUENOS AIRES



LASTKA said:


> ya perdiendo el atradecer igual se deja ver


I love the YPF tower


----------



## bisco_ale

JmB & Co. said:


> I dont think that Caracas or Bogota are underrated. They are very important cities in South America. I personally like Caracas, nice city.
> Colombia has many big cities!
> *I think it is the third South American country in terms of architecture, after Brasil and Argentina.*
> 
> But, I dont think this cities are taller than Buenos Aires. Perhaps It could look like a low-rise city, because there are not 300+m skyscrapers, but there is a dense number of 45+m buildings at the downtown.
> Then, Catalinas appears with a 100m-150m cluster.
> And Puerto Madero, presents different clusters with an average 140m more or less.


third best arquitecture when it comes to what? 

1.Santiago has the best skyline for my taste
2.Buenos Aires has beautiful arquitecture
3.Sao Paulo is Masive


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^^
I guess He was talking about big cities, that´s why He put in third place Colombia.


----------



## bisco_ale

^^^^arquitecture when it comes to big cities?^^^^^^
i guess i was trying to rebut his point of view no argument....sorry brah...


----------



## JmB & Co.

bisco_ale said:


> third best arquitecture when it comes to what?
> 
> 1.Santiago has the best skyline for my taste
> 2.Buenos Aires has beautiful arquitecture
> 3.Sao Paulo is Masive


I said Colombia is the 3rd country in terms of architecture, because . . .
Brasil and Argentina have both many big cities. Sao paulo is massive as you said, and Buenos Aires is just beautiful. But there are also other architecturally important cities like Rosario, Cordoba, etc in Argentina, and Curitiba, Rio, etc in Brasil.
Colombia also presents many cities of this type like Medellin, Bogota, etc.
But Chile only offers Santiago, a very young city (the nice and modern area).
I seems no to have the conditions to be in the 3rd plce.


----------



## sebvill

JmB & Co. : ¿Por qué dices que Santiago es joven? es igual de vieja que Buenos Aires. Todas las capitales sudamericanas fueron fundadas en fechas similares, excepto Brasilia. Santiago tiene un centro que no tiene porque envidiar a nadie. En cuanto a su skyline, este existe desde hace mucho tiempo y sí de hecho están construyendo edificios nuevos, igual que Buenos Aires, entonces no entiendo tu punto. Por otro lado Chile tiene varios skylines fuera de Santiago (Iquique, Antofagasta) y ciudades con un patrimonio histórico y arquitectónico impresionante (Arica, Valparaíso, Concepción). 

Es imposible (y rídiculo) tratar de decir que país tiene mejor calidad arquitectónica, es algo totalmente SUBJETIVO y comparar lo único que demuestra son complejos.Aquí nadie es dueño de la verdad, todo lo que podemos decir son nuestras opiniones y aceptar la de los demás.


----------



## sebvill

Marsupilami said:


> some people need to travel around before posting!!!!!!!!!!!
> :banana:


+1


----------



## JmB & Co.

sebvill said:


> JmB & Co. : ¿Por qué dices que Santiago es joven? es igual de vieja que Buenos Aires. Todas las capitales sudamericanas fueron fundadas en fechas similares, excepto Brasilia. Santiago tiene un centro que no tiene porque envidiar a nadie. En cuanto a su skyline, este existe desde hace mucho tiempo y sí de hecho están construyendo edificios nuevos, igual que Buenos Aires, entonces no entiendo tu punto. Por otro lado Chile tiene varios skylines fuera de Santiago (Iquique, Antofagasta) y ciudades con un patrimonio histórico y arquitectónico impresionante (Arica, Valparaíso, Concepción).
> 
> Es imposible (y rídiculo) tratar de decir que país tiene mejor calidad arquitectónica, *es algo totalmente SUBJETIVO* y comparar lo único que demuestra son complejos.Aquí nadie es dueño de la verdad,* todo lo que podemos decir son nuestras opiniones y aceptar la de los demás*.



Claro que es subjetivo. Es MI opinion. Vos me preguntaste porque y te respondi. No entiendo porque te ofendio lo que pienso. 
Para mi esta Brasil, Argentina, y luego Colmbia.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES MANY SKYLINES THE TALL ONES AND SOME OF THE SHORT ONES
*
BELGRANO´S*

 

 
*
PALERMO´S*
 

 

 

 

 

 

creo que esto es Palermo, no estoy seguro puede ser Belgrano tambien, je, pero lo pongo en Palermo porque se ve el hipodromo de Palermo, pero los edificios de mas cerca creo que ya son Belgrano
 

*RECOLETA´S*
 

 
*
CATALINAS´S*
 

 

 

 

 

 

*PLAZA DE MAYO´S*
 
*
CONGRESO´S* 

 

 

MICROCENTRO´S

 

 

 

 

 

*RETIRO´S*
 

 

 

 

 

 



*PUERTO MADERO´S* 

 

*THE REST OF THE CITY ( VARIOUS NEIGHBORHOODS)*


----------



## JmB & Co.

Buenos Aires:
PALERMO Skyline . . .


----------



## Euskal

*BS is ugly as SP*

BS is a fuckyn ugly city. Ok, I must admit, the "old center" and some other neiborhoods like Puerto Madero/Catalinas(cmon they are the same), palermo and belgrano are really nice. But as you guys know, mostly BS don't look like that...

Almost all pictures posted here are from this region.










But that it's just a little part of the city.



The rest of the city it's just like any other SA major city. Replete with old concrete blocks buildings, and I must say, the people in BS don't care much about the facade of the building, so the "concrete blocks" in BS are uglier than anywhere.


----------



## pierolol

*Santiago Skyline*

These photos belong to the user Elmas, I think that they are fantastic!





































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43358580#post43358580


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Euskal said:


> *BS is a fuckyn ugly city*. Ok, I must admit, the "old center" and some other neiborhoods like Puerto Madero/Catalinas(cmon they are the same), palermo and belgrano are really nice. But as you guys know, mostly BS don't look like that...
> 
> 
> The rest of the city it's just like any other SA major city. Replete with old concrete blocks buildings, and I must say, the people in BS don't care much about the facade of the building, so the "concrete blocks" in BS are uglier than anywhere. ]




*PLEASE MODERATORS DO SOMETHING!! , THIS GUY ONLY HAS 4 POSTS , HE'S A TROLL*

He's a brazilian troll.. i think he's probably the same user which have posted against buenos aires in the last page.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Moderators: 

Euskal should not be in this forum. Perhaps he should be dancing in Rio, so we could talk peacefully here.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Euskal said:


> BS is a fuckyn ugly city. Ok, I must admit, the "old center" and some other neiborhoods like Puerto Madero/Catalinas(cmon they are the same), palermo and belgrano are really nice. But as you guys know, mostly BS don't look like that...
> 
> Almost all pictures posted here are from this region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that it's just a little part of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the city it's just like any other SA major city. Replete with old concrete blocks buildings, and I must say, the people in BS don't care much about the facade of the building, so the "concrete blocks" in BS are uglier than anywhere.


You kidding me or you´re just stipid??? I´ve already post a lot of pics from a lot a neighborhoords and you´re such an ignorant saying that the neighborhoods are just from this pleaces when I´ve already put the name of every neighborhood in each pic,,,,, You are the same stupid forumer from yesterday and It´s obvious, that´s pics are from all around the city, and you´re saying that there are from Puerto Madero and little bit of Retiro,,,, such an ignorant!!

C´mon Catalinas an Puerto Madero are the same neighborhood?? Do you decide now the limits of the neighborhoods in Buenos Aires? Puerto Madero and Catalinas are delimited by a River ignorant!!! 

PD: I didn´t dislike the pics you´ve post, There are buildings with more than 100 years there, from the street view, they´re impressive!
And the satelital pic you´ve post is including suburvian areas, each one works like a satelital city, and they´re beautifull too, but most of them are residential areas!


----------



## Harryx5

Another foto of Bogota in Usaquen district one of the largest of bogota 20th districts.


----------



## fulano o sutano

Euskal: Get out of here my friend!
I will suggest you to try to find another way to overcome your (so obvious) envious feelings against BsAs.

*This kind of angry comments shouldn't be tolerated by anyone.*

2 pics from Santiago.

I created this image (photoshop, freehand) from a picture I took some time ago. Hope you like it. This is how this 300m tower should look in a couple of years.









Another picture I took. A panoramic view from the restaurant's terrace of the newly inaugurated W Santiago. Plaza Peru en Isidora Goyenechea.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^
Ame el fotomontaje que hiciste, esa torre se va a ver genial!!

BUENOS AIRES

*RECOLETA NEIGHBORHOOD*



dsbein said:


> me encanta esta foto... muy buena densidad de palermo chico/recoleta
> 
> me encantan esos edificios muy noventa, junto a parques y hermosas casas... buena altura y skyline...!


The pic is old( 90´)


----------



## Leandrix

SVN2007 said:


>


Beautiful skyline. :lol:


----------



## JmB & Co.

*fulano o sutano *, the first pic is just awsome. 
Do you know when Santiagos city planning started? And if there was any obligation to design new buildings in Classic and modern American style?
I like that homogeneity in the general look of the city.


----------



## Maipo Valley

entre stgo y bsas sin duda.


----------



## Bonaerense24

Maipo Valley said:


> entre stgo y bsas sin duda.


I think most of us agree on that.


----------



## Chiricano

Buenos Aires


----------



## maorus

from the little I know, santiago seems like the most modern, clean, green city in south america..


----------



## ggonza

Mucho Titanium Santiago 

Mas del resto please


----------



## ggonza

JmB & Co. said:


> Buenos Aires:
> PALERMO Skyline . . .


BANNER! :cheers:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

*I took the following pics with my cellphone the last week of this month..

The Newest Neighborhood Of Buenos Aires : *


Perdon por el tamaño.. encima esta reducido .. el original era mas grande :nuts:


*dejo unas que saque en estos dias con el celular paseando por madero *


----------



## fulano o sutano

*alan90alan:* WOW! Excellent pictures of BsAs!! 
Ive been there at least five times, and I never noticed you had so many highrise buildings!:bash:
What Neighborhood is that one?

This are brand new pictures I took Yesterday, (23 Sept). Hope you like them...
*SANTIAGO*


----------



## tresher

buenos aires!!! =)


----------



## nhoa

Sin lugar a dudas Buenos Aires es la ciudad mas espectacular de Sur America,es grande y caotica,pero a la vez elegante y acojedora....Santiago invita a reedescubrirla..a cambiado favorablemente en los ultimos años,contagia su pujanza y fuerza en el futuro....Caracas que hace 20 años era la joya de Suramerica a sufrido en sus carnes la era Chavez..a perdido mucho de su brillo y la perdida de inversión..Bogota va a buen paso..cada vez mas bonita....Y de las Brasileñas me quedo con Curitiba,ejemplo de desarrollo en armonia con el medio ambiente...y cuidado con Lima al fin esta aprovechando ese paisaje agreste y a la vez fantastico frente el pacifico.
l


----------



## dx340

One thing I can notice in Santiago, is that, is similar to an NorthAmerican City. It looks modern and so clean... I would like to visit it soon. =) 

Una cosa que puedo notar en Santiago, es que es similiar a las Ciudades NorteAmericanas. Se ve moderna y bastante limpia. Me gustaría visitarla pronto..

Suerte vecinos de la cordillera.


----------



## sebvill

*Lima*

Miraflores


















The business dictrict













































San Isidro









The historic city centre


----------



## tj_alan90alan

*More of BUENOS AIRES By Me * :































































































































By Planaustral :










By Lastka :










others pics :

SKYLINE :


----------



## Gonz83

both are amazing ... 
BsAs classic and elegant 
Stgo modern and clean 

are the most outstanding characteristics of each, in my view. 

Lima is the surprise of South America, much development and investment has had.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES

*THE PICS ARE OF THE FORUMER JAGUAR*

*A COUPLE OF PAGES BEHIND A BRASILIAN FORUMER TOLD THAT BUENOS AIRES PICS ARE JUST FROM PUERTO MADERO AND HE´VE SAY TOO THAT THE REST OF THE CITY IS AWFUL, AS YOU CAN SEE IN THIS POST THERE ARE PICS FROM OTHERS NEIGHBORHOODS.*

PALERMO
 

 

 

 

RECOLETA ( CEMENTERY AND CITYSCAPE)
 

9 DE JULIO
 
*
BONUS*
*
YOU WILL SEE HERE, THE NORTH SUBURBAN AREAS OF BUENOS AIRES*

SAN ISIDRO
 

TIGRE
 

 
*
BUENOS AIRES BY JAGUAR
TNX*


----------



## tj_alan90alan

*A Lot Of Crystal In The newest neighborhood in Buenos Aires *




































































































*Puerto Madero*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^^^^^
NOTE: Some of the pics are of Catalina´s Neighborhood seen from Puerto Madero, but not Puerto Madero´s as well, and Catalinas is not the newest neighborhood of Buenos Aires, It´s Puerto Madero..


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Damn nice pics....I think BA is a beautiful city. Every city has it's bad spots....but they also have areas that are very nice.


----------



## New York Morning

*Maringa, Brasil:*


----------



## alacran1378

Caracas, sector Chacao.


----------



## alacran1378

^^ *Autor: sjpadron*-DOMY


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Para mi:


1---> Santiago = Buenos Aires ( y si no igual muy cerca una de la otra)
2---> Lima
3---> Bogota

MENSION ESPECIAL PARA MONTEVIDEO QUE SI BIEN SU SKYLINE NO ES MUY ALTO NI DENSO ES ELEGANTE Y SOBRIO.


----------



## fulano o sutano

que bonita la ultima foto de Caracas!!
calculo que ese es el aeropuerto principal???


----------



## alacran1378

no vale es un pista militar el aeropuerto principal esta detras de la montaña junto al mar. de hecho en ese espacio hay un proyecto para hacer el parque mas grande de la ciudad. con usos recreacionales.


----------



## Squiggles

Buenos Aires for me, just because it's so massive.


----------



## bigbarcelona

Honestamente no puedo elegir entre Buenos Aires o Santiago. Buenos Aires por las olas de edificios modernos y antiguos que enriquecen a la ciudad.... pero Santiago en mis ojos resembla una ciuadad no solo Norte Americana, pero al mismo tiempo al estilo Europeo. Decisiones, Decisiones. hno:hno:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*THE OTHER BUENOS AIRES SKYLINE*



Teto Medina said:


> ¡¡Excelente el thread Koolcity!! kay: Simplemente amo como embellezen y jerarquizan, las cúpulas son uno de los elementos arquitectónicos que me hacen estar mirando todo el tiempo hacia arriba cuando voy por la ciudad.
> Esto me parece importante, viviendo en Buenos Aires es necesario dedicarle un rato a mirar y apreciar nuestras cúpulas... así que para que el hilo no se diluya en el olvido voy a hacer un mini homenaje a ellas, con fotos que fui robando de distintos lados (je)
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> Cuando pasé por esta esquina habré estado 5 minutos por reloj mirando el edificio.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> El Otto Wulf pidiendo a gritos una restauración
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 9.
> Dos imagenes de una mole impresionante sobre Av. Cordoba
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 11.
> ¿Cúpula o pináculo?
> 
> 
> 12.
> Santa Fe Y Callao
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 16.
> Este está en Acoyte Y Rivadavia... con la particularidad de que tiene un gemelo en la otra esquina, Sobre Jose María Moreno y Rosario, cosa que le dá una simetría particular a la cuadra.
> 
> 
> 17.
> Otro conocido para los caballitenses, en Rivadavia e Hipólito Yrigoyen.
> 
> 
> 18.
> Una belleza, Arrollo Y Suipacha
> 
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 20.
> Creo que es Callao
> 
> 
> 21.
> Embajada de Francia, muy francesa
> 
> 
> 22.
> Por Retiro
> 
> 
> 23.
> Asociación española
> 
> 
> 24.
> Avenida de Mayo
> 
> 
> 25.
> Allá por 1920
> 
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 28.
> Círculo Naval
> 
> 
> 29.
> También
> 
> 
> 29.
> Diagonal Norte.
> 
> 
> 30.
> Mi avatar, jo
> 
> 
> 31.
> La Prensa, sobre Av. de MAyo
> 
> 
> 32.
> Paseo Colón
> 
> 
> 33.
> Casa de gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, frente a Plaza de Mayo
> 
> 
> 34.
> Zona de Tribunales
> 
> 
> 35.
> La nueva generación emerge y amenaza.
> 
> 
> 36.
> Primera cuadra de Av. de Mayo
> 
> 
> Bueno.. me zarpé con la cantidad lo sé, pero creo que los tamaños son tolerables, cualquier cosa me dicen que saco un par para que nos se haga tan pesado
> Espero que les haya gustado


----------



## SeriaLK

Espectaculares las fotos me aburro, pero ahí casi no hay ningún skyline .-.


----------



## sebvill

JmB & Co. said:


> ^^
> Im glad you like Buenos Aires.
> It seems you know very well the different skylines in this city, like Catalinas, P.Madero, Palermo, etc.


I love Buenos Aires. :nocrook: Ive been there several times.

And now, more of *LIMA*


----------



## JmB & Co.

What I like the most of Lima, is that fking waterfront-cliff, just beautiful.


*PALERMO Neighourhood, BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## sebvill

The first picture of Palermo is great!


----------



## ggonza

sebvill said:


> The first picture of Palermo is great!


I agree


----------



## JmB & Co.

I personally think that Palermo is the most beautiful high-rises neighbourhood.

Puerto Madero, without any doubts, its one of the most modern and with best infrastructure neighbourhood of Latam. 

But, Palermo has more history, and its buildings are very cool, very stylish. Its more massive (see pic 2) than Puerto Madero.

I think that Palermo (from pic 3 to 5) looks like an American city. I dont like that, cause I prefer to create a new identity, a new concept. The "copy paste" should be left for the cities that are growing fast, and have to present a determinated style.
But, in the other hand, it looks AWSOME, :lol:


----------



## pirufioxxx

hahah yeah i think its cool


----------



## alacran1378

que buen desarrollo de lima, hace 10 años atras no tenia practicamente ningun edificio de gran altura, y lo bueno de bogota es que han recuperado la ciudad de una manera progresiva y constante.


----------



## alacran1378

*Caracas*


----------



## pirufioxxx

i like the mountains in caracas, the skyline fits perfectly with the surroundings


----------



## tj_alan90alan

*Buenos Aires Newest Skyline : *


----------



## JmB & Co.

^^Great photo Alan!
Is it yours?


----------



## tj_alan90alan

JmB & Co. said:


> ^^Great photo Alan!
> Is it yours?


no... i wish it were.. but no  :lol:


----------



## Nando_ros

Fantastica la ultima foto de Puerto Madero, Bs As!!!
Realmente el skyline mas elegante de latinoamerica...


----------



## AL_ng

Lima Skyline


----------



## sebvill

That picture of Lima is the improved version of the one I put at the beginning of this page. thanks.

PD: Está buenísima. Con sol quedaría incluso mejor.


----------



## Mono_Tech




----------



## sebvill

Unas más de *Lima* por RONINN





































Of course this pictures were taken on a weekend day thats why there is no cars or people in the streets of the Financial area.


----------



## TORASSO

alejoaoa said:


> Bogotá - Colombia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


The best is Bogotá.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## alacran1378

Caracas panoramica


----------



## Heroico

my favorite is cartagena, but i have to choose other!

bogota,buenos aires and santiago


----------



## yawa_posoy_kaayo

nothing beats Sao Paulo, the best South-American Skyline. Nuff said

Sao Paulo is to the Latin AMericas, what Hong Kong is to Asia.!!


----------



## lumicu

Some of the cities available in the poll are far from being the best in their country in terms of skyline. Out the ones in that list, I vote for Santiago. Though not as crowded as Bs As, it's more modern and I like the mountains :yes:


----------



## jetstar

uuuuuuuuuuuuffff Does isn't fair,Bogota is more of what has been shown here in the north of the city there is more of two thousand buildings,Bogota and Caracas deserve more credit.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES

BELGRANO NEIGHBORHOOD



romanito said:


> Mas de Buenos Aires..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----




more
OTHER NEIGHBORHOODS


romanito said:


> ---
> 
> *Cinco mas de Baires..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the north suburban areas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------


MORE



romanito said:


> Tres mas de Baires..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------





romanito said:


> Tres mas de Baires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------





gerba said:


> Je aguantes los edificios entre medianeras!!!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES

 

 

 

 

 



LASTKA said:


> dos fotitos de ayer. la de noche me encanta. fijense la estructura del tope y el limite. creo que se llego con el trabajo de hormigon






LASTKA said:


> update 23 11 09 de noche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pano un poco deforme.





tj_alan90alan said:


> buenisimas gordon! , en especial la de las nubes pixeladas
> 
> 
> de hoy de paso :





LASTKA said:


> dejo una mas del otro dia a la noche. espero les guste





tj_alan90alan said:


> :shifty:
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> ya que mencionaron la pagina de mra.. miren la foto que encontre ahi ´


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES


chris_maiden said:


> *Buenos Aires*


----------



## ggonza

meaburroperomerio, thanks to refresh daily BuenosAires :lol:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

WE ARE THE ONLY ONES IN THE THREAD! jajjaj


----------



## JmB & Co.

^^
Perhaps, Buenos Aires has no oponents in South Am. :banana:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I don`t think so!!
Maybe nobody wants to get here, thats all.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires,,, je



gertt510 said:


> Una que encontre por ahi ...





Aloy Concept said:


> Buenos Aires desde arriba...


----------



## daneo2

when i m able to visit one city in south america, i would definately choose for Buenos Aires, but I dont like its skyline, the city is too big without a lot of variation in the highrises, but i do like the new buildings in Puerto Madero.
My voto goes for the capital of Chile.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

PUERTO MADERO REMINDS ME ROTTERDAM, I DON`T KNOW WHY



LASTKA said:


> esta es la realidad para 2010, o antes tambien.





LASTKA said:


> catalinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me encanta el reflejo en el agua





LASTKA said:


> aca se aprecia mejor. la habia puesto muy pequeña


----------



## richardvargas

Buenos aires.


----------



## sebvill

Para no dejarla sola a Buenos Aires,

Una foto del centro financiero de *Lima* por el forista lookingflowers


----------



## viblack

Why Brasilia is in this poll? It' VERY far to be the best skyline from Brasil! It should be São Paulo or Rio right? If we're talking about size, São Paulo. Or the most beautiful, Rio! Brasilia don't have a skyline, the architecture is amazing, but the buildings are very small. If we're talking about the best skyline from South-America why it's just the capitals there? São Paulo is the best from Brasil. It's just to give a chance the others cities win of São Paulo skyline? :lol:


----------



## sebvill

Because is about capital cities. 

PS: For me the best skyline in Brazil is Rio de Janeiro. Youll be surprise how many people dont like Sao Paulos skyline.


----------



## kang rey

BUENOS AIRES, its my fav
and LIma in peru

love it...


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires


----------



## viblack

sebvill said:


> Because is about capital cities.
> 
> PS: For me the best skyline in Brazil is Rio de Janeiro. Youll be surprise how many people dont like Sao Paulos skyline.


São Paulo is a different city, in some points it's horrible but in some points it seems the most beutiful city in the world, anyway, it's best than the others in SA. I just don't understand this topic, if is to find the best skyline put here the best skylines, no just capital cities. And put all the skylines, there some countries missing to. But if we put the best skylines here we'll have a lot of Brasilians skylines 

But if I can't vote in Sampa, I'll go with Santiago, I think that the skyline and the mountains makes one of the best sceneries to the skyline. I don't like Buenos Aires, I think Puerto Madero it's too small to be a skyline.


----------



## kam4rade

Brasilia? Where is Sao Paulo??


----------



## mopc

^^ Forget it. Selecting the insane "capitals only" principle is the only way to make absolutely sure a hispanic city would be chosen since Brazil would be completely left out. Brazil's capital, Brasília, has a law against highrises and is Brazil's 5th largest city only. 

If the title of the thread was "best skyline in a South American Capital"... but it isn't.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Palermo, Buenos Aires. More . . .


----------



## kam4rade

I think only 3 southamerican cities are inside the competition: Sao Paulo, Santiago and Buenos Aires. Caracas and other cities looks nice, but we are talking about the best skyline. SP has an incredible density of buildings, but not many good-looking ones. Santinago is not an urban jungle but it has nice buildings. And Buenos Aires has a little bit of both cities. But I think the best is Santiago: I prefer quality than quantity!
...And If we include the rest of latinamerican countries, Mexico City and Panama are also hard conteiners.


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro would not be the end of the world either:


----------



## soycordobes13

^^

Impresionante el skyline de Rio, de los mejores de América sin dudas. Me gustó mucho el encabezamiento pasado.


----------



## Rio atrato

Realmente el skyline de Rio es lindo

Como no está Sao Paulo que tiene el mejor skyline de A.L, voto por Caracas que me gustó mucho su skyline


----------



## Rio atrato

sebvill said:


> Because is about capital cities.
> 
> PS: For me the best skyline in Brazil is Rio de Janeiro. Youll be surprise how many people dont like Sao Paulos skyline.


Because Sao Paulo don´t have SKYLINE, but SLYLINES

Sao Paulo have MULTIPLES Skylines, 10, 15, 20 areas in the city with a great skyline, with residential buildings or modern crystal buildings

Sao Paulo is the most diversity city in L.A


----------



## New York Morning

Rio is rather green for la urbe.


----------



## sebvill

ggonza said:


> North America is different. Let's say more than the 90% of the capitals of the South American countries are the biggest cities in each of those, *except Brazil*. If you do a poll about capitals, Brasilia of course should be there. But, I think you want to make a poll about the best skyline in the biggest cities of SA. But if you do that, most of the cities would be from Brasil, as there is a lot of population there. I think that what you reclaim is so not fair...
> 
> LOVIN BUENOS AIRES :cheers:


Brazil and Ecuador.


----------



## sebvill

rio atrato said:


> Because Sao Paulo don´t have SKYLINE, but SLYLINES
> 
> Sao Paulo have MULTIPLES Skylines, 10, 15, 20 areas in the city with a great skyline, with residential buildings or modern crystal buildings
> 
> Sao Paulo is the most diversity city in L.A


Every single capital city in South America has more than one skyline area. The reason why many people dont like Sao Paulo is because most buildings are of a similar size and of poor quality. Theres not a core area which outstands from the rest.


----------



## Tyrone

What about Paraguay and its capital city Asuncion??? ....

OOhh we are in 6th place :banana:


----------



## juarolcross

SAO PAULO TIENE EL MEJOR SKYLINE DEL SUDAMERICA.....


----------



## Renzo__7

Tyrone said:


> OOhh we are in 6th place :banana:


*happy for a sixth place ???...........:nuts:*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES


LASTKA


















KnottyFox









tj_alan90alan



















gordon2


----------



## DudyMako

Personally, I like BA's skyline much more than São Paulo's, I find Buenos Aires' skyline quite nice, while São Paulo is just plain, and boring, it's a sea of highrises, and while that is mind-blowing, it's composed of poor-quality buildings that don't really stand out or give any type of charm to the city.
I also think Buenos Aires' skyline fits with its environment, I really like it.


----------



## pierolol

Santiago skyline



RoNS_Madrid1987 said:


> *Santiago de Chile*


----------



## carlosceballos

:applause::applause:¿ a quien se le ocurre poner a Bogota y Quito, y no poner a Cartagena que es por mucho la mejor skyline del caribe ?:storm:hno:


----------



## Xpressway

Is this the vote for your own country's city thread?


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^^
Yes it is, and if you dont like it you´re invited to leave.

PD: The Northamerican and the Eupean best skylines threads are not?? 
pd2: If it would be like you said 100 % Brazil´Capital would be on the top, not Argentina´s and Chile´s who´s have the half of the half of the half of the population of Brazil, wich means that Brazil have more quantity of forumers than Argentina and Chile.


----------



## Bonaerense24

Xpressway said:


> Is this the vote for your own country's city thread?


No its not, im argentinian and i voted for Santiago


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires



Larry said:


> Fotos de Lastka, Gordon y tj_alan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde lejos autopista Buenos Aires - La Plata (Zona sur)


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES



Larry said:


> *Vista de la ciudad de Buenos Aires desde Puerto Madero*





LASTKA said:


> mirando a los diques.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Buenos Aires. Regards.*


----------



## gnzlnho

Of course Buenos Aires! What a city...


----------



## gnzlnho

Buenos Aires rules :cheers:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

buenos aires



chris_maiden said:


> ok, dejo algo más haha


----------



## mauro_lp

mi skyline favorito es Buenos Aires por su mezcla de estilos que a su ez lo hacen elegante y su gran magnitud


----------



## jetstar

*Pretty soon Bogota would be one of south americas citie's with the best skyline..allow me to introduce to all of you the next project that will be star to bulid in the fall, all those buliding will be in downtown.*.

By the way Bogota will host the tallest building in the whole south america with 88 stories and 66 as well.


----------



## jetstar

*More pics of Bogota.*


----------



## JmB & Co.

Like the red-brick coloured sea of buildings.


----------



## Botswana

Yuck, I don't like Bogota's or Caracas's at all, too many ugly apartment blocks. Santiago has the best skyline, easily. It's very modern, and has beautiful mountains behind it. It reminds me more of a North American city. The only thing that holds it back is the smog. hno:

Buenos Aires is beautiful as well, but it's beautiful for its architecture, not its skyline.


----------



## jetstar

Botswana said:


> Yuck, I don't like Bogota's or Caracas's at all, too many ugly apartment blocks. Santiago has the best skyline, easily. It's very modern, and has beautiful mountains behind it. It reminds me more of a North American city. The only thing that holds it back is the smog. hno:
> 
> Buenos Aires is beautiful as well, but it's beautiful for its architecture, not its skyline.




Hey dude Bogota it surrounded by mountains located about 2680 msnm and is biger than santiago ans B's A's ( not metropolitan area),Bogota has a lot beautiful archtecture where you will see british colony and spanish as well,but the thread is about what city has the best skyline regardless if your lik or not..got it?


----------



## I(L)WTC

El mejor skyline de sudamerica es Buenos Aires!!! igualmente tmb me gustan todos los demas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Botswana

Bogota is still ugly. Santiago is the best. Followed by Buenos Aires.


----------



## jetstar

ok santiago is the best...now swallow ur pride ur moron!


----------



## JmB & Co.

Botswana said:


> Bogota is still ugly. Santiago is the best. Followed by Buenos Aires.


You have already posted your opinion. Stop saying shits against Bogota.
Santiago is not the best dude! haha.
Its ok if you thought that. Just try to express an "opinion" not a "truth".


----------



## Botswana

I'm sorry if my opinion offends you guys so much. I think Santiago is better. If you have a problem with it, tough. Go cry in a corner somewhere. If you can't handle criticism, then don't bother going onto the internet. hno:


----------



## jetstar

Botswana said:


> I'm sorry if my opinion offends you guys so much. I think Santiago is better. If you have a problem with it, tough. Go cry in a corner somewhere. If you can't handle criticism, then don't bother going onto the internet. hno:


apperently you don't get it do you?..the thead is about what city has the best skylines and you still in the same crap concept , anyway four year for now Bogota will have the two tallest skyline in southamerica so you pal can begin to bite you the elbow and...dream on!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^
One tall building doesn´t make any city better than other.
There are a lot of cities with a lot of great buildings who are so much better than other ones with one or two tallest.
I´m not sayin it because of Bogota, but your argument doesn´t make Bogota better than any other city.

Buenos Aires for example is not as tall as Santiago and San Pablo, but we have A LOT of buildings of architects like Cesar Pelli, Calatraba, Norman Foster, etc, etc...

pd. One building is just one building, not a Skyline...


----------



## jetstar

meaburroperomerio said:


> ^^^
> One tall building doesn´t make any city better than other.
> There are a lot of cities with a lot of great buildings who are so much better than other ones with one or two tallest.
> I´m not sayin it because of Bogota, but your argument doesn´t make Bogota better than any other city.
> 
> Buenos Aires for example is not as tall as Santiago and San Pablo, but we have A LOT of buildings of architects like Cesar Pelli, Calatraba, Ott, Norman Foster, etc, etc...
> 
> pd. One building is just one building, not a Skyline...


*Even a donky knows that, and i'm not saying that Bogota is better than other cities (show me where i said that),but this thread is about skylines and Bogota will bulid a bunch of skline in donwtonw area that's my point..i don.t care what city is beautiful than othere one or uglier.*


----------



## Botswana

jetstar said:


> apperently you don't get it do you?..the thead is about what city has the best skylines and you still in the same crap concept , anyway four year for now Bogota will have the two tallest skyline in southamerica so you pal can begin to bite you the elbow and...dream on!


I'm not even from South America, chill out. And like somebody said, tall buildings do not make a skyline good, look at Benidorm in Spain. :nuts: That new building is too square, has no elegance or panache to its design at all.


----------



## abrandao

None of them has a skyline so dense and diverse as the one of São Paulo, totally _hours concours_ in South America. 

But among these cities, I go for Santiago.


----------



## Aireos

The skylines of that list will not be as dense or varied as Sao Paulo, but *in my opinion*, if in the region exist a skyline that doesn't has harmony, design, and a sea of buildings that denotes a bad urban planning giving primacy to the concrete, is Sao Paulo's one.


----------



## abrandao

^^
São Paulo is a giant megacity, such as Tokyo, Seoul, NY and Shanghai. Concrete is part of that. Totally normal for a metropolis of its size. But asserting that there is no harmony and design in São Paulo is kind of an overstatement. I can only think you have never been to São Paulo, for sure!!! hno:


----------



## JmB & Co.

abrandao said:


> ^^
> São Paulo is a giant megacity, such as Tokyo, Seoul, NY and Shanghai. Concrete is part of that. Totally normal for a metropolis of its size. But asserting that there is no harmony and design in São Paulo is kind of an overstatement. I can only think you have never been to São Paulo, for sure!!! hno:


Your argument is a little weak. Neither Tokyo, nor Seul, Ny, Shangai, are as ugly as San Pablo.
I think you have never been in any of these cities . . . for sure


----------



## carlosceballos

In the poll i choose Buenos Aires, is the greatest one.
Might be better if it had tallest buildings cause there is not a very tall one.


----------



## carlosceballos

Taken by me..


















from wiki..








:banana:


----------



## Johan King

There are only a few cichlids that can go with these. Two popular ones are Rams and Keyhole cichlids.. They stay small and are peaceful for the most part.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## gnzlnho

God i love BA


----------



## meaburroperomerio

JmB & Co

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## TopWatch

*Bogotá*​
From Pereira2009

Financial Brick Building









116 Finacial D.










From Flicrk

Classic SkyLine









North Mid-rise Skyline









Latest Mid-Rises









SkyLine From Metropolitan Park









_Beauty is Subjective!_
Saludos!! Greetings!!


----------



## igespal

Quito has height restrictions due to the proximity of its airport with the city (but that will change in 2 years : ) )
Our skyline is pretty modest compared to that of Buenos Aires, for example! : ) Quito is divided in 5 main different skylines, here are 4 of them:

Como esta en medio de los Andes, Quito es muy alargada y por eso tiene 5 diferentes zonas financieras/residenciales..... Hay una ley de restriccion de altura por el aeropuerto (Se va en 2 años ). Algunas que encontre, algunas no muy actuales: 

Gonzalez Suarez y alrededor:












KWPB said:


>


La Floresta (12 de Octubre)










El Ejido/Amazonas



La Carolina







[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]


----------



## igespal

Buenos Aires is, hands down, the best one


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*Buenos Aires from the River* by Chys79


----------



## Mistral1

Once Bogotá has those builidings, we can start to talk about how gorgeous its skyline is... in the meantime, I think both Santiago and Buenos Aires lead the way.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

meaburroperomerio said:


> *Buenos Aires from the River* by Chys79


woooww... :banana:


----------



## CeC

Buenos Aires, Santiago, and then Bogota and Caracas (tied for third place). Lima in 5th place.


----------



## Luk's

edit.


----------



## Luk's

Buenos Aires, Santiago, Bogotá and Brasília, But São Paulo is better! 1000 post


----------



## Luk's

*Brasília!!!​*










por Bruno S Lessa









por Lukas no Flickr 









por Tiago R. Ricciardi 









por Tiago R. Ricciardi​


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES *

*oh you look so beautiful tonight....

In the city of blinding lights....*





















by fkickr


----------



## dutchmaster

Santiago!!!


----------



## alejoaoa

Nadie debería poner más de dos fotos por post. Así pondiendo tantas como lo hacen ahora se satura la página y nadi termina viendo ninguna foto.

Además he visto varias fotos que no tienen ni 5 de skyline.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Hay ciudades que no se pueden mostrar con 2 fotos. 
No creo que se sature, depende que velocidad de internet tengas. Las imagenes no son grandes.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Yo lo abro perfecto.

PD. En todos los threads de skylines muestran fotos que no son de skylines también.


----------



## alejoaoa

JmB & Co. said:


> Hay ciudades que no se pueden mostrar con 2 fotos.
> No creo que se sature, depende que velocidad de internet tengas. Las imagenes no son grandes.


Ninguna de las ciudades se pueden mostrar con dos fotos, peero si se puede poner de a dos fotos por post.


----------



## Insighter

B.A. has come a long way (vertically) in a relatively short time. I was there back in the 80s. Loved it, and it reminded me the most of all S.A. cities of a European city with its beautiful low/mid-rise architecture. Nice to see the talls that have been added.

However, I went with Santiago which I think is such an amazing forward looking city. The buildings have a great variety and we are talking "skyline" here. It is truly beautiful and clean. 

If Sao Paolo were included in the list, I would not have hesitated... by far the best skyline in S.A.

As far as favorite cities in S.A. (I've been to most of the largest), I'll say:
1. Santiago
2. Rio
3. Buenos Aires
4. Bogota (pleasantly surprised by Colombia)

Didn't like many of the others, but did not make it to Lima or Qito. I have heard that Lima is quite nice.


----------



## alejoaoa

I didn't like Santiago that much. My fav one in Latinamerica is Buenos Aires by far.


----------



## davizi

*BOGOTA*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Insighter said:


> B.A. has come a long way (vertically) in a relatively short time. I was there back in the 80s. Loved it, and *it reminded me the most of all S.A. cities of a European city with its beautiful low/mid-rise architecture*. Nice to see the talls that have been added.


We still having that low/mind rise architecture, for me the best of Buenos Aires:

by Karolina









by M&M



some photos that I found in SSC




















*Frigates in the port*
by Aloy Concept


----------



## pabbie

*Iliketallbuildings!*

Wow this thread was really getting out of control there for a while, I'm glad to see everyone has calmed down. I want to see more pictures. I feel like I've seen most pics 3-4 times already. It's just the same over and over again. Buenos Aires and Santiago have the best Skylines in my opinion. Can't wait to see the Costanera Center when it's build. A funn thing about Santiago is that I thought it had it's fair share of skyscrapers a couple of years ago. Now with Torre Titanium and CC all the other building look kinda tiny :nuts: (except for Torre Telefonica and Marriot).
BSAS by the sea is awesome. Are there any beaches? Can you swim there? BSAS should be more like Sidney! :banana:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^
No there´re not beaches, at last no like in Sidney, the beaches are in the other side of the River, in Montevideo, but there are a lot of Islads where you can swim, row an fishing in Buenos Aires Northern Suburbs.

If you want to see that areas you´ll find some pics here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53320249#post53320249

pd. The water sea in Argentina is really cold so I don´t think that any beach here could be like Sidney´s. we can swim in threre, but they´re really really cold.


----------



## igespal

Quito : ) 
Ecuador's 2nd largest+important city


----------



## igespal

La Paz deserves much more than just 6 votes! It has an incredible setting and a much more intresting skyline than Montevideo, for example!


----------



## pabbie

igespal said:


> La Paz deserves much more than just 6 votes! It has an incredible setting and a much more intresting skyline than Montevideo, for example!


I guess it's ok but I just doesn't compare to some other southamerican cities. I mean, did you vote for La paz? Didn't think so.


----------



## Anshul

favorito buenos aires


----------



## Bonaerense24

My two favourites

Buenos Aires



















and Santiago


----------



## pabbie

Bonaerense24 said:


> My two favourites
> 
> Buenos Aires


Wow, is that building in the middle residential? Imagine living up there. What a view! :cheers:


----------



## gastohn

I loved all the pics!!


----------



## gastohn

edit: duplicado...


----------



## gastohn

*BUENOS AIRES:*


----------



## igespal

wow the first one is amazing! love calatrava's bridges!


----------



## igespal

igespal said:


> Quito : )
> Ecuador's 2nd largest/important city




el centro colonial mas grande y mejor preservado de america : )


----------



## pabbie

^^ Muy bonita esa ultima foto.


----------



## stencil

I've saw a lot of pics unrealted to the meaning of a skyline picture.


----------



## JmB & Co.

gastohn said:


>



Baires Central Park!!! :lol:


----------



## aleko

*BOGOTA DC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omard/3960763993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3770410961/


----------



## aleko

+ Bogotá...


davizi said:


> Estas fotos de Bogotá me fascinan¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:cheers:.. son viejitas, pero igual me encantan¡


----------



## davizi

BOGOTA​


----------



## alejoaoa

El centro histórico de Quito más que bonito tiene un skyline asombroso... :crazy:



stencil said:


> I've saw a lot of pics unrealted to the meaning of a skyline picture.


Demasiadas.


----------



## nature's message

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*




















followed by....


*Santiago, Chile*


----------



## pierolol

Santiago 



loncopue said:


> *Otros dos angulos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos​


----------



## aleko

^^ The best one in my opinion :drool:


----------



## davizi

Wonderful Santiago¡:cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster

For me no other city beats Santiago. Even Buenos Aires. Yes, Puerto Madeiro each year looks more beautiful and imponent but chilean capital for me, with all the modern buildings with the mountain backgrounding is unbeatable.

Why Rio is not on the list? Should be remembered too I think:


----------



## alejoaoa

Buenos Aires is the greatest city in the group, but unlike most people I don't like it's skyline 

In my opinion the most beautiful one is Santiago's.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Santiago by far, followed by Buenos Aires (almost tied)


----------



## gnzlnho

Of course Buenos Aires! daah


----------



## pabbie

Santiago! Imagine when Costanera Center is completed =)


----------



## LOVECITY

Great skylines!


----------



## Aireos

3 pics of *Bogotá* showing downtown skyline, thanks to Flickr:


----------



## alejoaoa

^^That's my favourite latin skyline :yes: 

Es la silueta que más me gusta, aunque en diseños Santiago está bastante mejor.


----------



## davizi

*BOGOTA.*


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires, one of the Most Populated Cities on Earth.

by WTC









by BicentenarioARG










by Larry


----------



## JmB & Co.

After Buenos Aires, Id definitely choose Bogota!


----------



## Alterbta

After or before, hahahaha


----------



## alejoaoa

:sleepy:


----------



## davizi

alejoaoa said:


> :sleepy:


+1


----------



## rulo_92r

Buenos Aires is by far the best (Y)


----------



## alejoaoa

De nuevo, :sleepy:


----------



## JmB & Co.

Alterbta said:


> After or before, hahahaha


IMO Bogota cannot be compared with Baires, but its better than the rest.


----------



## alejoaoa

Para gustos, los colores. Buenos Aires es lo máximo pero los skylines que más me gustan en este thread son los de Bogotá, Santiago y Caracas, en ese orden. La ciudad en sí si se borra al resto, pero eso ya es otro cuento


----------



## Inconfidente

Buenos Aires is definitely my favorite!


----------



## igespal

humble but pretty Quito : )


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires, Argentina

Skyline photos

1

2

3

4

5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12


----------



## medpaisa19

JmB & Co. said:


> After Buenos Aires, Id definitely choose Bogota!


agree with you 100% although Santiago and bogota are up there together


----------



## reprises

I'll vote for chile


----------



## Cazale

*Santiago & Buenos Aires Rocks !*


----------



## sebvill

Bananero thread.

Cada vez están peor los comentarios de este thread.

BTW, buenas fotos de Bogotá y Buenos Aires.


----------



## BlueRiver

Santiago by far...

Then Buenos Aires..

Then the others...


----------



## SeñorGuillermo

Wow.
South America, has some pretty impressive skyline's.
I wouldn't know wich one to select.

Brasilia, Buenos Aires & Santiago.
No specific order.

Cheers.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires

by corner


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Nobody post in this thread anymore???
jajja


BUENOS AIRES


BY Divano


----------



## I(L)WTC

*Buenos Aires, Financial District*


----------



## alejoaoa

Buenos Aires es de lo mejor que tiene este mundo.


----------



## WHDARE

This thread is one of the most ridiculous in SSC. Of course that is lacking the best skyline city in South America. And of course that is not necessary to say which is this city.


----------



## alejoaoa

^^ Primero aprendé a redactar bien, luego hablamos.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires update










Where is Santiago and Bogota and Cracas and Lima??? Let´s get this thread started! jaja


----------



## I(L)WTC

Fantastic!


----------



## I(L)WTC

Future Santiago Skyline (2012)


----------



## alejoaoa

meaburroperomerio said:


> Where is Santiago and Bogota and Cracas and Lima??? Let´s get this thread started! jaja



Bueno, una mini-recopilación de Bogotá.











































































​


----------



## Renzo__7

** * * Lima *** *


----------



## tricolor87

wow.. me gustó mucho el sky de Lima
..las últimas de BA están de 10!


----------



## JmB & Co.

If all those buildings shown of Lima were together, the city would have one of the best skylines in SA.


----------



## yester

CanudosWar said:


> thats unfair
> brasilia is not the economical center of Brazil ) :
> 
> well,from those options I would choose santiago


the least socialist always ends up being the bigger economic center


----------



## pabbie

I(L)WTC said:


> Future Santiago Skyline (2012)


La torre titanium ya esta construida =)
Esa foto es vieja.


----------



## harlamar

*Sao Paulo???*

How could you not include the *largest city in South America*, and most skyscraper-populated, in this poll? It is a SEA of skyscrapers


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I really like Lima.


----------



## moncho02682

Santiago:


----------



## pierolol

^^ old photos


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires

by A_Hamshari




























by Manch










by Aloy Concept










by triodegradable


----------



## pierolol

santiago



loncopue said:


> Una imagen del usuario guayabaflavor de Flickr del 25 de Abril.


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

harlamar said:


> How could you not include the *largest city in South America*, and most skyscraper-populated, in this poll? It is a SEA of skyscrapers


I'm guessing you never read the entire thread.


----------



## mauro_lp

:drool:Las últimas de Buenos Aires son increibles


----------



## WHDARE

*São Paulo*

_SÃO PAULO = The biggest and more important city in South America _


----------



## pabbie

mauro_lp said:


> :drool:Las últimas de Buenos Aires son increibles


Totalmente de acuedo, increibles! Saludos desde Santiago.


----------



## SVN2007

*São PAULO*












































,


----------



## meaburroperomerio

BUENOS AIRES FROM THE RIVER










by flickr


----------



## pabbie

Sao Pualo might be enormous but I don't think it's beautiful. Quite the opposite. I'm sure some places are nice but as a whole? Don't think so.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Wow!
That Buenos Aires panoramic shot is just awsome!
Where have you taken from?


----------



## AL_ng

LIMA








































[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## KASchramm

*Sao Paulo*
More pics.


----------



## EDU_AS

I've found pretty much stupid the criteria used to choose the electable cities. The thread name is "Best South-American Skyline", but then in the first pages it is written: "best skyline of this south american capitals". Then I must say that the thread's name should be changed! Otherwise I agree to put Rio and São Paulo in the list.

It is well known that the only SA country in which the capital is not the economic center is Brazil. Also, I found the very unfair to exclude the first and third biggest cities from the list. Brasilia is absolutely an interesting city but it's much less important than Rio and São Paulo despite politics.


----------



## WHDARE

EDU_AS said:


> I've found pretty much stupid the criteria used to choose the electable cities. The thread name is "Best South-American Skyline", but then in the first pages it is written: "best skyline of this south american capitals". Then I must say that the thread's name should be changed! Otherwise I agree to put Rio and São Paulo in the list.
> 
> It is well known that the only SA country in which the capital is not the economic center is Brazil. Also, I found the very unfair to exclude the first and third biggest cities from the list. Brasilia is absolutely an interesting city but it's much less important than Rio and São Paulo despite politics.



:applause::applause::applause::cucumber::cucumber:


----------



## WHDARE

*RECIFE*

Recife also should be included. 
This city has a great skyline , maybe only a level after SP, RIO, Bs As and Santiago. Comparing to the others cities (Lima, Bogota, Caracas) , the Recife's quality skyline is superior with a bigger density.


----------



## pierolol

another skyline of santiago de chile



stencil said:


> Skyline


----------



## pierolol

New tower in Santiago de Chile










cheers!


----------



## pabbie

^^ WOW! =)


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Nice pic.


----------



## Príncipe

Santiago for me. kay:


----------



## Príncipe

EDIT


----------



## Rekarte

More pics!:cheers:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhannink/4212994825/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhannink/4212994079/sizes/l/


----------



## federico87

El complot para votar por La Paz es por que muchos brasileros se sienten ofendidos por que segun ellos en el resto de America Latina se los ignora.

Basta ir a:
Latin American Forums > Fóruns Brasileiros > Fóruns Variados > Boteco 
Por que excluem nossas cidades?

Todos por alla se están riendo, aqui un comentario:


Aquele thread tem como titulo o melhor skyline da Amérca Latina.
Nada indica (ou indicava) ser só das capitais.
Por tal, foi feito de uma forma *enganosa, de exclusão propositada, de tirar proveito, de picardia, de desconsideração.*
A resposta é licita, tão licita quanto o provérbio popular de "quem não sente não é filho de boa gente".
Ainda por cima, a ideia da resposta foi bastante engraçada (parabéns ao autor) e nada bairrista, optando-se antes por elevar uma outra cidade desconsiderada pois até nem tinham posto fotos dela.

*Troll ou não, quem o promoveu foi quem fez o thread como fez.
E nada se está a fazer mal, pois a votação é livre!

Se eles fecharem o thread, demonstra que perderam e que para a próxima talvêz considerem melhor o Brasil.*



Hay gente que le gusta provocar y armar peleas (trolls), actuando de forma infantil y sin sentido ninguno de lógica. Por allá se están todos burlando de la ciudad de La Paz, inclusive hay quien por allá se está riendo de que La Paz está llena de "favelas", cosa que en Brasil seguro que no existe. hno:

Espero que los foristas que hacen este tipo de cosas, demuestren que tengan mejor educación y más madurez de aquí en más hno:



Sorry my English isn't so good.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

The forumers that are doing this are sO SOOOOO SOOOOOOO OBVIOUS! 
Really too much obvious!

That´s envy!
Not mention that is spam TOO!


----------



## theviceroy

Por qué no le cambian el título a este hilo???, así le dejan de herir el orgullo a los brasileros, que en su desesperación llegaron a spamear 5 hojas de este thread. Parece un berrinche de niños de 5 años lo que acaba de pasar en este hilo, sin mencionar que se burlaron feo de una ciudad.

PD: A mi me encanta la paz.


----------



## Greatlakerman

meaburroperomerio said:


> The forumers that are doing this are sO SOOOOO SOOOOOOO OBVIOUS!
> Really too much obvious!
> 
> That´s envy!
> Not mention that is spam TOO!


Who cares?


----------



## JPBrazil

meaburroperomerio said:


> The forumers that are doing this are sO SOOOOO SOOOOOOO OBVIOUS!
> Really too much obvious!
> 
> *That´s envy!*
> Not mention that is spam TOO!


Envy? About what?


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I care, you can´t do that kind of things, that´s really spam, there´s a thread were you can port San pablo, Rio, etc, etc, too.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1078075


Why don´t you post there?? *You look like 3 years old childs!!*
Really you do.

Grow up people!! Grow up!!


----------



## Greatlakerman

Viva La Paz! La Paz La Paz, La Paciiita!!!!!!

La Paz es muy hermosa, muy beautiful!

En esta fueto, lo cielo estas muy bueno, muy bonito, muy gracioso! El miesmo digo a respeicto de los Andes! :cheers:










:dance:


----------



## Isaaac

this is so funny


----------



## meaburroperomerio

I will report it.
I feel pain for you guys, really.


----------



## Greatlakerman

meaburroperomerio said:


> I care, you can´t do that kind of things, that´s really spam, there´s a thread were you can port san pablo, rio, etc, etc, too.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1078075
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post there?? *You look like 3 years old childs!!*
> Really you do.


Really? Weird. Never met a 5'9" 3 yo in my hole life!

Besides, the thread is about South American cities, not only Castillian-speaking South American Cities. And given the weight Brazil has on the region, having at least São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre and Salvador or Recife included is a MUST!


----------



## Alexpilsen

I vote for La Paz! It's the best!


----------



## James Holden

I Love La Paz !
Eu amo La Paz!
Yo te quiero La Paz!

The best of SA
A melhor da América do Sul
La mejor de la América del Sur


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Greatlakerman said:


> Really? Weird. Never met a 5'9" 3 yo in my hole life!
> 
> Besides, the thread is about South American cities, not only Castillian-speaking South American Cities. And given the weight Brazil has on the region, having at least São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre and Salvador or Recife *included is a MUST*!


Here it´s not Cordoba and Rosario and we don´t do that kind of things, there´s not Medellin and Cartagena, and the Colombian forumers don´t do that kind of things! There´s not Concepcion and the forumers from Chile don´t do that kind of thing!, etc, etc, etc....

You have the ego a little bit to high really! You do! 
A must???

pd. I already reported it.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

meaburroperomerio said:


> I will report it.
> I feel pain for you guys, really.





meaburroperomerio said:


> Here it´s not Cordoba and Rosario and we don´t do that kind of things, there´s not Medellin and Cartagena, and the Colombian forumers don´t do that kind of things! There´s not Concepcion and the forumers from Chile don´t do that kind of thing!, etc, etc, etc....
> 
> You have the ego a little bit to high really! You do!
> A must???


Get a life and leave us alone! We are voting and posting photos of a South American city in the list. What's the big deal?


----------



## Greatlakerman

meaburroperomerio said:


> Here it´s not Cordoba and Rosario and we don´t do that kind of things, there´s not Medellin and Cartagena, and the Colombian forumers don´t do that kind of things! There´s not Concepcion and the forumers from Chile don´t do that kind of thing!, etc, etc, etc....
> 
> You have the ego a little bit to high really! You do!
> A must???


If Concepcion and Rosario were to be included, then Ribeirão Preto, Campinas, Londrina, Uberlandia and even my city, besides all those mentioned by me in my last post, should be included too. As I said, based on our weight in the South American continent (47% of the area, more than 50% of the population), about half of the cities in the poll were to be Brazilian by right, in order to make for a fair poll.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

You´re making spam, and there´s more than one post who proves you´re comploting, so I ALREADY REPORT IT.

You can post others Brasilians cities in the other thread! Don´t be such an a%shole people!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
No, we cannot. They are not in the list and THAT would be precisely spamming.


----------

